# T4 Keeps bekommen eine Spielerlimitierung?!



## Morainne (8. Januar 2009)

Auf vier US Servern wurde nun ein Spielerlimit für die T4 Festungen aufgespielt. Dabei werden zuerst Spieler mit Stufe 35 oder geringer in das nächste Kriegslager teleportiert, wenn ein bestimmter Wert erreicht wird. Beim nächsten Grenzwert erleidet dann alle unter 37 das gleiche Schicksal.

When the Fortress population reaches certain population thresholds, players who are attempting to enter the area of the besieged Fortress that are Rank 35 and below will be teleported to the warcamp for the region they are in. When the next area population threshold has been met, players that are Rank 37 and below will be teleported to the warcamp. The final population threshold applies to players that are Rank 39 and below. Once the total population cap has been met for the area surrounding the Fortress, all players that attempt to enter the area will be teleported back to the region’s warcamp.

Wie hoch das maximale Limit ist, ist nicht bekannt, soll aber einige Warbands umfassen, so das weiterhin hunderte Spieler die Festungen umkämpfen können. Wenn die Tests in den USA wie geplant laufen, könnte diese Änderung noch diese Woche auf die europäischen Servern aufgespielt werden. 


Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das der richtige Weg?


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß soll Goa eine schlechtere Serverausrüstung zum Betrieb von gewaltigen Schlachten um Festungen in WAR bereithalten, oder leiden die Amis doch auch unter Servercrashs bei Festungseinnahmen bzw. Zoneschließungen für die eigene Seite?

Ich bin dahingehend nur durch Userbeiträge hier informiert.


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn es hilft sollen Sie es machen! Wird aber auf mittlere sicht das problem nicht lösen!
Werden ja alle mal 40!


----------



## MadSquare (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist ne schlechte lösung im vergleich zu dem was sie eigentlich machen sollten.. game und netcode ändern, serveraufstocken.

ne Quelle wär trotzdem nett.


----------



## Stigma1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Hört sich für mich nach ner Notlösung an. Können sie gerne machen, aber sie sollten die Probs mit der Server/ Festungsstabilität definitiv dennoch auf andere Weise lösen.


----------



## Astravall (8. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Wenn es hilft sollen Sie es machen! Wird aber auf mittlere sicht das problem nicht lösen!
> Werden ja alle mal 40!



Ich kann dir auch nur sagen nach dem Motto 'Mein Burder sein Kumpel dessen Mutter hat gehört .... ' dass das wohl auch in Amiland die gleichen Schwierigkeiten gibt. Zumindest ist es das was man von leuten hört die auch in den Amiforen unterwegs sind. Unterschied dort ist dass die Leute nicht so viel drüber jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Klingt für mich aber auch erst mal nach einer Notlösung, aber wenn es für's erste Hilft warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn sie dann noch nene Weg finden den Code zu beschleunigen um das Problem endgültig zu beheben ist ja alles in Butter.

Ich finde die Kollisionsabfrage ja ein super feature, aber bisher wurde es immer in DoaC oder WOW nicht eingebaut weil es eben jede Menge Rechenpower verschlingt. Ich vermute das trägt schon auch zum Problem bei.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Sollte es kommen, kann man dann noch von open PvP/RvR reden? Das klingt nach einer verdammt bescheidenen Idee...
"Du kommst hier net rein!..."


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

http://www.warherald.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=564

Man will das Problem dadurch beheben, dass man einen Teil der Spieler vom "Endgame" ausschließt. Eine Unverschämtheit finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwarosch (8. Januar 2009)

und irgendwie is das auch ne bloede loesung,.....


weil wenns zu ner keepschlacht kommt mal zb, udn jede seite hat 80 mann(nur mal angenommen das waren dann zuviel) aber nur eine seite hat viele lvl 35 oder tiefer dabei, schon waere die schlacht doch gegessen wenn nur auf einer seite aufmal die haelfte fehlt.

also wenn di hier sowas aufspielen sollten na prost mahlzeit




mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Januar 2009)

Morainne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das der richtige Weg?


Äh.. nein. Aber besser als das was bisher passiert, so kann es wenigstens vorkommen das man eine Festung erobern kann, und nicht das wie bisher der Server der jeweiligen T4 Region den Geist aufgibt, wer nicht mitspielen kann kann ja derweil versuchen in einem anderem T4 was zu reißen.

Solange das nur eine Notlösung ist und hoffentlich nicht dauerhaft wird bleibt zu hoffen, ansonsten könnten sie die Festungen gerne auch nochmal instanzieren, mit Warcamp drinn, so könnte man die Last auch noch weiter verteilen ^^



Gwarosch schrieb:


> weil wenns zu ner keepschlacht kommt mal zb, udn jede seite hat 80 mann(nur mal angenommen das waren dann zuviel) aber nur eine seite hat viele lvl 35 oder tiefer dabei, schon waere die schlacht doch gegessen wenn nur auf einer seite aufmal die haelfte fehlt.


Das könnte nur vorkommen wenn die Grenze ab der die low lvls nach hause geschickt werden so niedrig liegen würden das schon 160 Spieler in der Region als "zuviel" gelten würden, ansonsten können sich die 35er gerne an den 40er champs bis zum Kommandanten versuchen.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hör die Gegenseiten schon lachen. Ob danach Instanzierung kommt, um sie nicht vom Endgame auszuschließen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab scheinbar noch rechtzeitig mit WAR aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

mimimi

Wollen wir nicht erstmal den Patch abwarten? Sobald der Patch dann da ist und wir ihn in der Praxis testen können ist immer noch Zeit für ein Fazit. Mir ist eine Übergangslösung mit Spielerbegrenzung immer noch lieber als keine Festungsschlachten.




> Ich hab scheinbar noch rechtzeitig mit WAR aufgehört



sign


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das Leute ohne Behütung (Bonus auf den Hören Sets) sowieso 5000 DPS fressen von einer Aura und ich glaube nicht das 35/37 schon genug Teile haben. Gut ist die Lösung nicht, aber wenn es dadurch erst mal Spielbar wird.


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. Januar 2009)

Ohne die Nicht-40ger nun angreifen zu wollen, ausser deffen ist das eh nix für euch, als Angreifer hustet euch ja sogar ein NPC um...
und bis auf die absoluten Hardcore-Gamer,  wer hat mit Level <40 schon genügend  Behütung ?


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. Januar 2009)

als schnelle lösung sicherlich sinnvoll, alles unter 40 hat da eh keinen sinn.
Sollten aber mal gas geben das anständig zu beheben. Bin eh verwundert das der kram so scheisse läuft und abkackt. Ist sowas nich etwas was man vor release auch mal durchtestet mit großen massen wenns doch nen hauptteil des spiels ausmacht?
Naja.. mal gucken..

Haben sie echt hardcore verschissen, aber ich denke das ärgert die selber auch genug, immerhin hat deswegen nicht nur einer sein abo gekündigt.


----------



## Yronnyn (8. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ohne die Nicht-40ger nun angreifen zu wollen, ausser deffen ist das eh nix für euch, als Angreifer hustet euch ja sogar ein NPC um...
> und bis auf die absoluten Hardcore-Gamer,  wer hat mit Level <40 schon genügend  Behütung ?



Behütung im T4  Keep Raid? Kläre uns doch bitte auf.


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Behütung im T4  Keep Raid? Kläre uns doch bitte auf.



Es geht um die Festungen, nicht um die Keeps.


----------



## Tannenbernie (8. Januar 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Kollisionsabfrage viel Leistung frisst - die gabs schon in ganz alten MMOs lange vor WoW und funktioniert da problemlos auf Steinzeit-Technik (immer noch).

Aber die Spielerbegrenzung pro Schachtfeld ist auch kein neues Konzept - hatten ältere MMOs schon. War eigentlich ganz witzig, man hing ständig an der Grenze zu der Zone rum und versuchte reinzukommen in der Hoffnung, das einer der Teilnehmenden abgestürzt ist und so nen Platz freimacht.......ah memories of stone-age games  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (8. Januar 2009)

Okay im Laufen des Threats wurde Keep und Festung immer wieder Durcheinander geworfen. Es geht aber um die Festung wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe.

Gruß


----------



## Ascían (8. Januar 2009)

Morainne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das der richtige Weg?



Ja. Die 35er geben mir eh keine Renown Points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Kollisionsabfrage viel Leistung frisst - die gabs schon in ganz alten MMOs lange vor WoW und funktioniert da problemlos auf Steinzeit-Technik (immer noch).



Bei welchen denn?


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ohne die Nicht-40ger nun angreifen zu wollen, ausser deffen ist das eh nix für euch, als Angreifer hustet euch ja sogar ein NPC um...
> und bis auf die absoluten Hardcore-Gamer,  wer hat mit Level <40 schon genügend  Behütung ?



Hm also ich hatte mit 35 5 Teile vom Auslöscher Set, da ich von 30-35 fast nur im ORvR unterwegs war, heisst 5x schwache behütung und ich bin eigentlich ein "casual" bzw ein zum arbeitenden Volk gehörender Spieler ...

Ich finde DAS ist nur eine Übergangslösung ... ansonsten wird wohl bald einiges an ACCs zu gehen.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

Klar sollte das nur eine Übergangslösung sein aber für den Anfang könnte ich damit leben. Zumindest würde ich es gerne ausprobieren bevor ich jammere :-)

Zu oft habe ich auf der Festungsmauer gestanden und gehofft das die Zone nicht abschmiert.


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Kollisionsabfrage viel Leistung frisst - die gabs schon in ganz alten MMOs lange vor WoW und funktioniert da problemlos auf Steinzeit-Technik (immer noch).



FALLS es dieselben Probleme wie bei DAoC sind liegt es eher an den detaillierten Darstellungen aller Spieler, da jedes Rüstungsteil, jede Trophäe und jeder Spritzer Farbe pro Spieler an alle anderen in Reichweite (nicht Sichtreichweite) übertragen wird. Wenn der Server also von 300 Spielern all dies an 300 Spieler übertragen muss (also "nur" 150 je Seite) kann man sich schon vorstellen das und warum der Server in die Knie geht. Je mehr Spieler dazukommen desto mehr pfeift der Server aus dem letzten Loch, bis er schliesslich irgendwann aufgibt...

Bei Festungen kommen dazu dann noch zusätzlich massenweise NPC´s die sich auch noch ins Geschehen einmischen, respawnen,  andauernd das richtige Pathing brauchen um nicht durch Wände zu flitzen etc etc...


Wie gesagt...FALLS es das ist...klingt aber wahrscheinlich, da so viele liebgewonnene alte Bugs aus DAoC übernommen wurden, werden wohl die gleichen Leute den Code verbrochen haben wie auch bei DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zadros schrieb:


> Hm also ich hatte mit 35 5 Teile vom Auslöscher Set, da ich von 30-35 fast nur im ORvR unterwegs war, heisst 5x schwache behütung und ich bin eigentlich ein "casual" bzw ein zum arbeitenden Volk gehörender Spieler ...
> 
> Ich finde DAS ist nur eine Übergangslösung ... ansonsten wird wohl bald einiges an ACCs zu gehen.



Wenn du dich 5 Level lang nur im openRvR rumtreibst bist du kaum ein Casual <g> aber das definiert jeder anders denke ich mal. Ich sehe jedenfalls bisher mehr Leute in BT-Zeug als in Auslöscher-Klamotten wenn sie frisch 31+ sind.  Vor allem ist es gerade für jemanden der nicht regelmässig Burgen erobert sehr sehr schwer an die Teile ranzukommen. Ich hab derweil schon leichte  Zuckungen wenn meine Twinks im T3 bei 10 oder mehr Burgen am Tag maximal einen güldenen Beutel abgreifen (von dem System mal ab das ich 4x die Brust im Beutel hatte und andere in derselben Zeit 4x den Helm, sehr sinnig)


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Warten wir einfach ma ab was kommt...

Und generell als übergangslösung is das ma gar net schlecht....


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Besser wäre die Lösung alle Leute mit weniger als 3 Teilen Behütung ins Camp.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Besser wäre die Lösung alle Leute mit weniger als 3 Teilen Behütung ins Camp.



Hmm.... dann würden viele die sich so oder so qualifizieren können nicht mit dürfen weil sie noch keine behütung haben...

Bin lvl 40 und habe generell noch fast kein teil das mir das geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Besser wäre die Lösung alle Leute mit weniger als 3 Teilen Behütung ins Camp.



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

"Items werden in WAR eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen..."


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> "Items werden in WAR eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen..."



Die Aussage sehe ich auch so....

Zu sagen das nur die leute mitdürfen die gehütung haben oder besser das die mitkönnen und andere nicht erinnert mich start an ein anderes MMORPG das sich eh mehr auf equip auslegt als es gut sein sollte


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Besser wäre die Lösung alle Leute mit weniger als 3 Teilen Behütung ins Camp.


Dem stimme ich zu sobald ich Angreifer bin und widerspreche ich sobald ich deffen soll. Als Deffer ist es mir egal ob der Nebenmann Behütung hat oder nicht,  Hauptsache er kann seine Aufgabe im RvR erfüllen. Er muss ja nicht gegen die NPC´s anrennen für die man die Behütung bräuchte.


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> "Items werden in WAR eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen..."




Tun sie auch, im Vergleich zu WoW auf jeden Fall. Im RvR, also Kampf Mensch gegen Mensch sind Items untergeordnet, da die Stats nicht so heftig sind. Also kein Epic > Blau/Grün, sprich ein totaler Depp mit fullepic, haut einen guten blau/grün Ausgerüsteten fast instant um.


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> "Items werden in WAR eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen..."



Gibt's plötzlich keine WoW-Foren mehr oder was hält dich noch hier?


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> "Items werden in WAR eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen..."



So lange man 

- FULL EPIXX !!einseinself111!!! Spieler noch umholzen kann wenn man selbst grün/blau gekleidet ist

- man seine Set-Teile nicht grinden kann


so lange spielen Items in WAR wirklich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Anders ausgedrückt : Wer nur Mist zusammenspielt und brainafk versucht sein Set zu komplettieren hat wenig Chancen und wird auch wenn er das Set mal voll hat kein Gegner sein sondern nur Opfer, und so soll es sein !


----------



## Tiegars (8. Januar 2009)

Moin,

als Übergangslösung ist es annehmbar. Die werden sicherlich in paar Wochen eine bessere Lösung presentieren. Einfach bischen Geduld. Wenigstens bringen sie ein Patch nach dem anderen heraus. Da kenne ich andere MMO's da kannst Monate auf ein Patch warten. 

Items spielen in WAR eine untergeordnete rolle und ich hoffe das es auch so bleibt. Weil sonst können wir alle WOW Spielen gehen *gg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

Die Items sind mehr oder weniger wurscht... das Problem ist dass die EPIX0Rs halt zumeist in Stammgruppen auftreten. Und dann wäre es auch egal ob sie in grünen Drops rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Interessante Reaktionen, nur weil ich einen WoW-Char in der Signatur habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es bezog sich auf die Aussage, dass man doch lieber die SPieler nach Behütung aussortiert und nicht nach Level. Mehr nicht.


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Interessante Reaktionen, nur weil ich einen WoW-Char in der Signatur habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hauptsächlich weil du eine Seite zuvor noch geprahlt hast, rechtzeitig mit WAR aufgehört zu haben...

Aber dieses Aussortieren ist hoffentlich wirklich nur ne Notfall-Übergangslösung. Das geht schon hart an die Substanz.


----------



## Ronma (8. Januar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> *Soweit ich weiß soll Goa eine schlechtere Serverausrüstung zum Betrieb von gewaltigen Schlachten um Festungen in WAR bereithalten*, oder leiden die Amis doch auch unter Servercrashs bei Festungseinnahmen bzw. Zoneschließungen für die eigene Seite?
> 
> Ich bin dahingehend nur durch Userbeiträge hier informiert.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja falls das tatsächlich zutrifft, war's ja wieder klar... Mensch das muss denen doch vorher klar sein, was die für ne Serverstabilität brauchen. Und dann aber immer sowas, was bei rauskommt. Na da haben wir ja absolute Spezialisten am Werk in WAR...
Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze Verantwortungs Abgeschiebe und anschließendes GOA Gefusche dann doch sehr, sehr stark an ähnliche Situationen, wo man echt bald sagen kann, das man sich in Europa Branchenweit in der Spielszene was den Service angeht auf die faule Haut legt.

So ein ähnlicher Fall is der gewaltige Unterschied zwischen Playstation 3 Online Download Shop in USA und die mickrige belanglose Shop Angebot in Europa. Der EU Playstation Store is der absolute Witz! Oder speziell jetzt ein weiterer GOA Fuscherei Fall... kennt ihr dieses niedliche Online Golf Game Pangya Golf? Da kümmert sich auch GOA um den Support. 

Wie ich mal auf der Suche nach Fanartikeln zum Spiel im Netz bissi gestöbert habe, bin ich wiedermal auf die U.S. Version des Golf Spiels gestoßen namens Albatross 18 Season 2 damals. Hab's mir runtergeladen und was musste ich feststellen? Es gibt das 4fache an Golfern, mit den man spielen darf und das 10fache an Golfplätzen und es lief einwandfrei ohne Abstürze.

Da meinste grad wenn du sowas immer siehst, dass die sich wohl alle denken müssen: "Ach scheiss doch auf den Support, das juckt doch in der E.U. kei Sau..." Tja was als Fazit bleibt, is wohl das man auf Besserung durch ein riesen Wunder hoffen darf. Ich glaube nämlich grad überhaupt nich mehr dran, das wenn das da oben im Zitat wirklich wahr is, das sich nochmal was ändert.

Warum? Naja GOA bräuchte Geld für neue Servertechnik, das teilen sie selbstverständlich Mythic Entertainment mit, da sie das ja auch nich aus eigener Tasche bezahlen müssen oder? Was macht Mythic? In reinster "Duckmäuser" Manier und soooo klein mit Hut wird dann in die Chef Etage zu EA, dem Geldgeber gelaufen und um Zuschüsse für die Server in EU gebeten. Die Chefs zünden sich dann wahrscheinlich alle müde lächelnd mit nem schönen 100 Dollar Schein ne Zigarre an und sagen ganz einfach: 

"WAS is los? Mach des de fort kimmst du Suppekaspä! Des würd ja immä schönä hier, da kimmt der hier nei un will ach noch Geld habe von uns, ja ei wo sinn mä dann hier?"

Und was is die Konsequenz: Mark Jacobs hockt sich hin und schreibt in seiner Verzweiflung wieder mal einen offenen Brief an die Community!^^ Ja nee is klar! Das sind ja schon beinahe Funcom Methoden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Interessante Reaktionen, nur weil ich einen WoW-Char in der Signatur habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Epics mit Behütung sind in WAR in etwa so leicht zu kriegen wie Epics in WoW, also zumindest leichte Behütung oder eine Stufe drüber sollte für keinen ein Problem darstellen. Habe allerdings gestern während eines Raids wieder 3-5 Personen im TS gehabt, die mit dem Begriff nichts anzufangen wussten, da sollte mal ein Hinweis/Tipp eingebaut werden, nur der Tooltip seit 1.1 reicht scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Was bringt beim Festungslord mehr. 35 mit voll Behütung oder ein 40 ohne. Bei der Lösung muss es ein Ausschlussverfahren geben ich war schon in einer Schlachtgruppe in der dann 20 Leute umgefallen sind als der Lord gepullt wurde.


----------



## deon172 (8. Januar 2009)

mhh... 

es ist doch nur eine übergangslösung! mir ist "niedrigere chars bzw. welche ohne behütung" aussperren lieber, als ständige zonencrashs...

und da ich ja erst in 1-2 wochen mit meinem maschi ins t4 komme, sehe ich da auch kein problem...
keepfights sind ja weiterhin wie immer. und bei den festungsraids bleib ich dann im zweifelsfall draussen, und hindere die gegnerischen deffer, wieder in die festung zu kommen...

also ruhig blut, kinders ^^

1. man soll sich nicht über ungelegte eier aufregen
2. es gibt auch für ( und da beziehe ich mich selbst schonmal mit ein) "lowies" beim festungsraid genug zu tun...
3. wer sagt eigentlich, dass ab sofort "alle" draussen stehen? bisher gab es noch nirgends zahlen, wieviele spieler in die festung dürfen, *bevor* aussortiert wird...


----------



## Ascían (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Was bringt beim Festungslord mehr. 35 mit voll Behütung oder ein 40 ohne. Bei der Lösung muss es ein Ausschlussverfahren geben ich war schon in einer Schlachtgruppe in der dann 20 Leute umgefallen sind als der Lord gepullt wurde.



Mittlerweile werden auf Middenland die Fortresses gar nicht mehr angegriffen wenn sie wieder einmal freigeschaltet wurden - beim letzten ernsthaften Versuch war es wieder amüsant mitanzusehen, wie der Festungslord 3 Warbands in 20 Sekunden gewiped hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15.000er AoE-Hits ftw...


----------



## Tiegars (8. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Warum? Naja GOA bräuchte Geld für neue Servertechnik, das teilen sie selbstverständlich Mythic Entertainment mit, da sie das ja auch nich aus eigener Tasche bezahlen müssen oder? Was macht macht Mythic? In reinster Duckmäuser Manier wird in die Chef Etage zu EA dem Geldgeber gelaufen und um Zuschüsse für die Server in EU gebeten. Die Chefs zünden sich dann wahrscheinlich alle müde lächelnd mit nem schönen 100 Dollar Schein ne Zigarre an und sagen ganz einfach:
> 
> "Mach das de fort kimmst du Suppekaspä! Des würd ja immä schönä hier, da kimmt der hier nei un will ach noch Geld habe von uns, ja ei wo sinn mä dann hier?"
> 
> ...



Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe nicht das es GOA zu Funcom Methoden treibt weil sonst wäre das der Todesschuss für WAR *g

Aber zurück zum Thema. Woher habt ihr die Infos das die Serverausrüstung nicht gut ausgewählt wurde? Habt ihr ein Link irgendwo. Weil das hören sagen bringt nicht viel^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

man könnte auch folgende situation haben: 50  40er im keep und nur 3 heiler und 10 heiler mit 35-39 stehen vor der türe und kommen nicht rein


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber dieses Aussortieren ist hoffentlich wirklich nur ne Notfall-Übergangslösung.



Hoffentlich.....
Man möchte mit seinem Level32 Char ja auch im ORVR voran kommen. Wenn man dann ständig gekickt wird gibts keine Items, XP und Ruf. Wie soll man dann überhaupt Level40 werden? Zwangsquesten und Szenarien? Schöne Aussichten.....

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:
Es werden keine Spieler (egal welchen Levels) aus der aktuellen Schlacht gekickt. Nur wer neu dazu kommt wird nicht in die Zone gelassen. Ist die Zone voll, dürfen auch Level40 Spieler nicht mehr rein, auch wenn 50 level30 drin sind. Wenn einer von denen allerdings stirbt und zurücklaufen muss, hat er Pech gehabt.

Ich seh schon die Warteschlangen an der Zonengrenze (Hab ich da ein DejaVu? *greetz all Ossis* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Echt jetzt?
> ...


Wenn du das glaubst tust du mir Leid. Man erfährt ja leider nicht auf was führ Servern es läuft. Nicht in den USA und auch nicht hier. Außerdem wäre der Austausch von Servern das mit am schnellsten zu lösende Problem auch wenn ich da ein paar Millionen für veranschlagen würde, aber hinter dem Projekt sollte genug Gelde stehen dank EA.



Ronma schrieb:


> So ein ähnlicher Fall is der gewaltige Unterschied zwischen Playstation 3 Online Download Shop in USA und die mickrige belanglose Shop Angebot in Europa. Der EU Playstation Store is der absolute Witz! Oder speziell jetzt ein weiterer GOA Fuscherei Fall... kennt ihr dieses niedliche Online Golf Game Pangya Golf? Da kümmert sich auch GOA um den Support.


Das mit dem Store wird daran liegen das es nicht ein Europa gibt, sondern Frankreich, Österreich, Italien, Polen, Deutschland etc.. Alles mit unterschiedlichen Sprachen, Steuern und Gesetzen. Also extrem viel Mehraufwand.

Ach ja der Support von GOA bei WAR ist eigentlich sehr gut. Hab 45 Tickets geschrieben und immer eine Antwort bekommen. Bei wichtigen Problemen sogar Innerhalb weniger Minuten.


----------



## joekay (8. Januar 2009)

Als Notlösung/Übergangslösung OK aber als Endlösung hätte ich das nicht so gern. Wer will soll halt rein auch wenn er in 2 Sek. im Dreck liegt.


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

Lustig, die halbe WB ist in der Zone und die andere Hälfte steht draussen und schaut zu LOL

"Wo issen mein Heiler?"
 "Sorry, habs nicht mehr in die Zone geschaft"
"Arghhhh"
 "Hoppla, jetzt bin ich drin, wer möchte geheilt werden?"
"Ähem, jetzt steh ich draussen"


----------



## Ronma (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ach ja der Support von GOA bei WAR ist eigentlich sehr gut. Hab 45 Tickets geschrieben und immer eine Antwort bekommen. Bei wichtigen Problemen sogar Innerhalb weniger Minuten.



Kurz was zum PS 3 Shop. Mehr Aufwand?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hm... seltsam... weil... so Spiele wie Street Fighter 2 HD Remix sind schon komplett in deutsch nach dem Download im U.S. Shop.

WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  45 Tickets? Hab ich da was verpasst? Gibt's dafür vl. nen Wälzer Eintrag und wenn ja welchen Titel gibt's dafür? Weil nen dazu passender Titel  is schon vergeben. Wenn du dich nämlich nackich machst im Spiel gibt's so einige Seltsame Wälzer Einträge. Mein Highlight bisher: Nackich in Altdorf kurz Anpflanzen geskillt. Auf Einmal kommt der Eintrag: "Ihr habt ungeschützt einen Samen gepflanzt!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja jedenfall's wenn du  nackich, fröhlich, frei nen NPC 1.000 ma anklickerst, bekommt man diesen schönen netten Titel: "Der Plagegeist!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee ok jetzt wieder ernsthaft zum Thema... Da hast du dann halt vielleicht... hm... viiiiiiel Glück gehabt? Also bei mir dauerte es meist entweder mindestens 2, 3 Stunden oder erst am nächsten Tag, 2 mal sogar kam gar nix. Kurz gesagt: Ich habe das Gegenteil vom dem, was du erlebt hast, erlebt!^^ Oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich leiste mal ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Worum geht es überhaupt?*
Die Änderung betrifft die T5 Festungen (oder auch Tier-4-Endzonen Festung genannt) und ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt absolut nötig um das Stabilitätsproblem in den Griff zu kriegen. Was ändert sich für die Spieler? Im ersten Moment garnichts denn solange das Hardcap der Spielerzahl nicht erreicht wird geschieht serverseitig auch nichts zur Regulierung der Spielerzahl. Vorallem die letzten Wochen zeigten vermehrt, dass eine Fraktion ihre Endzonen Festungen wirklich mit Mann und Maus verteidigten, d.h. da liefen auch gern mal Tier-2 Charaktere rum um den Feind zurückzudrängen. Auf vielen Servern war es bei den Angreifern ebenfalls der Fall, dass dort auch Tier-3 Charaktere mit von der Partie waren. Das Resultat davon kennen wir alle: die Endzonen crashten regelmäßig und es war der angreifenden Fraktion nicht mehr möglich innerhalb der 60 Minuten die Festung einzunehmen. Das sorgte für sehr viel Frust und es bestand akkuter Handlungsbedarf.

*Wie werden die Spielerzahlen reguliert?*
Sobald das Spielerlimit überschritten wird werden alle Spieler unter Level 35, die versuchen die Endzone zu betreten, aus der Zone rausteleportiert und zum nächsten Warcamp gebracht, im nächsten Schritt werden dann nur noch Spieler über 37 in die Zone gelassen. Das ganze Spiel läuft solange bis nur noch Level 40 Spieler in der Endzone gelangen. Sobald auch hier das Cap erreicht ist können keine weiteren Spieler mehr die Zone betreten um sich an der Schlacht zu beteiligen. Wichtig ist, dass wir hier nicht von 50vs50 Spielern sprechen sondern von mehreren Hundert Spielern. Wieviel Spieler genau in die Zone passen wird man nur schätzen können aber auf den meisten Servern werden vorerst wohl nur Spieler unter 35 die Änderung zu spühren bekommen. Eine Instanzierung der Endzone macht keinen Sinn und ist meines Wissens auch nicht geplant. Man hätte in der zweiten Instanz dann evtl. 10vs10 Spieler oder 20vs20 und das macht absolut keinen Sinn. Vorallem weil der Festungsfürst ein Kommandant ist der von vier Helden bewacht wird, sprich die Begegnung ist auf eine große Spieleranzahl ausgelegt.

*Folgen der Änderung*
Im ersten Moment für die meisten wie gesagt kaum spührbar. Das einzige was deutlich spührbar sein wird ist die Performance in den Endzonen. Der Endzonenkampf sollte damit störungsfrei über die Bühne gehen und die Angreifer sollten somit eine faire Chance auf eine erfolgreiche Eroberung haben. Im großen und ganzen eine sehr positive Änderung. Wer sich am Endzonenkampf nicht beteiligen kann weil die Zone voll ist braucht sich keinen Kopf machen: die darauffolgenden Städtekämpfe sind instanziert und hier sollte wirklich jeder einen Platz finden um sich an der Schlacht in den feindlichen Stadt beteiligen zu können. Freut euch darüber und schaut euch das System an sobald es live im Betrieb ist. Wenn es nicht funktioniert oder doch nicht so "toll" ist wie es sich anhört ist immernoch genügend Zeit um angemessene Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu äußern. Die Entwickler von Warhammer Online reagieren glücklicherweise noch sehr schnell und zuverlässig auf Feedback.


Ich werde mich heute im laufe des Nachmittags nochmal mit Kai "Sterntaler" Schober über die bevorstehenden Änderungen unterhalten und euch mit Sicherheit auf dem Laufenden halten. Denkt dran: nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird, also ruhig Blut ... einfach mal zurücklehnen und entspannen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (8. Januar 2009)

vor jeder spekulation, wäre mal interessant zu wissen wo die grenze liegt.

@Pente Wichtig ist, dass wir hier nicht von 50vs50 Spielern sprechen sondern von mehreren Hundert Spielern. 

Großes LOL 

die zone bricht doch schon bei wenigen hundert spieler zusammen


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn man sofort eine Antwort will reicht meist schon in der Welt fest stecken. 

Die meisten Tickets sind halt viel Bugs mit Items etc. Dann halt ein paar Fehler in den Quests. Viele wegen unserem Gildenwappen und dem Befördern von Gildenmitgliedern( Warum selber befördern wenn man es einen GM machen lassen kann, aber mit dem Englischem befehl geht es). Mit den GM's kann man reden. Wenn andere aus der Gilde ein Problem haben kann man sie Weiterschicken. Außerdem machen sie auch Späße.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Zitat deon172: mhh...

es ist doch nur eine übergangslösung! mir ist "niedrigere chars bzw. welche ohne behütung" aussperren lieber, als ständige zonencrashs...

und da ich ja erst in 1-2 wochen mit meinem maschi ins t4 komme, sehe ich da auch kein problem...
keepfights sind ja weiterhin wie immer. und bei den festungsraids bleib ich dann im zweifelsfall draussen, und hindere die gegnerischen deffer, wieder in die festung zu kommen...

also ruhig blut, kinders ^^

1. man soll sich nicht über ungelegte eier aufregen
2. es gibt auch für ( und da beziehe ich mich selbst schonmal mit ein) "lowies" beim festungsraid genug zu tun...
3. wer sagt eigentlich, dass ab sofort "alle" draussen stehen? bisher gab es noch nirgends zahlen, wieviele spieler in die festung dürfen, bevor aussortiert wird...
-------------------------------
Naja..... was is aber mit jenen die keine behütung haben aber lvl 40 sind? Gibt es ja auch.... die dürfen dann nicht mit? Klar.... is ja genauso als wenn ich 7 35'er mitnehme die behütung haben.... diese mentalität is schlecht...

Aber bei einem gebe ich dir recht wir sollten abwarten was kommt... bevor wir anfangen zu flamen.





Ronma schrieb:


> Kurz was zum PS 3 Shop. Mehr Aufwand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon ma bei deinen Mails nachgesehen? Ich habe meist Mails von denen drin wenn ich off gegangen bin.... ggf auch ma den Spamordner checken... man kann nie wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> vor jeder spekulation, wäre mal interessant zu wissen wo die grenze liegt.
> 
> @Pente Wichtig ist, dass wir hier nicht von 50vs50 Spielern sprechen sondern von mehreren Hundert Spielern.
> 
> ...




Also vorgestern stand die Ordnung bei uns in der Landung des Grauens, erstmal Crash. Beim zweiten Anlauf kein Crash, obwohl mehr Spieler da waren als vorher, alleine auf Seiten der Zerstörung. Und das waren eher mehrere Hunderte, als wenige Hunderte... wo ist da jetzt eigentlich die Grenze? Also zwischen mehrere und wenige Hunderte? *g*


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich leiste mal ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay.... danke für die ausführliche beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin echt ma gespannt was kommen wird... weil meist kommt es eh anders wie man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin schon heiß drauf XD


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich leiste mal ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde es falsch den T3-Spielern alle Schuld zu geben. Jeder Spieler trägt zum Crash bei.



Pente schrieb:


> Sobald das Spielerlimit überschritten wird werden alle Spieler unter Level 35 aus der Zone rausteleportiert und zum nächsten Warcamp gebracht, ....



Bitte gib Deine Quelle an. Hier (http://www.warherald.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=564) steht definitiv was anderes:
When the Fortress population reaches certain population thresholds, *players who are attempting to enter* the area of the besieged Fortress that are Rank 35 and below will be teleported to the warcamp.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> die zone bricht doch schon bei wenigen hundert spieler zusammen



Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich wie der ein oder andere zu seinen Aussagen kommt. Würde es dich überraschen wenn ich sage, dass auf Helmgart schonmal weit über 500 Spieler in einer Endzone waren und diese hierbei nur einmal gecrashed ist? Man darf die Masse an Spielern in den Endzonen nicht unterschätzen. Das sind wirklich sehr viele. Man selbst sieht nur immer 1-3 Kriegstrupps gleichzeitig weil das Sichtfeld einfach beschränkt ist und die Zone doch sehr groß. Die gesamten Verteidiger zu zählen ist noch schwerer weil sie meist irgendwo auf einem Haufen stehen. Sobald eine Endzonen-Festung umkämpft ist rennt nahezu jeder dort hin, unabhängig von seinem Level und genau das merkt man derzeit enorm. Hiergegen geht das neue System vor und soll für einen reibungslosen Ablauf sorgen. Die genaue Spielerzahl des Caps ist im Grunde völlig irrelevant und wird Seitens Mythic / GOA wohl auch nicht genannt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corangin (8. Januar 2009)

Falls dies nur eine Notlösung des aktuellen Problems sein soll, könnte ich das noch nachvollziehen.
Allerdings glaube ich eher, es wird eine dauerhafte Lösung sein und auch nur der Anfang, weiterer solcher Notlösungen.

Am falschen Ende gespart würde ich sagen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man da noch von Epischen Massenschlachten reden kann.
Und darauf sollte das Endgame ja nun raus.

Ich hoffe aber weiterhin auf eine sinnvolle Lösung des Problems, da ich War wirklich gerne spiele.
Grüße

Corangin


----------



## Nofel (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich leiste mal ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube das hast du Falsch verstanden mit der Instanzierung. Denke es war so gemint, das die T5 Zonen einen eigenen Server bekommen, dann hätte man nicht das Problem, das die komplette T4 berechnet werden muss. Also bevor man zur Festung kommt gibt es erst mal einen Ladebildschirm und schwups steht man davor. Wobei ob das etwas bring und ob man das so einfach verwirklichen kann ist fraglich.


Noch mal zu den Zahlen. 
Beim ersten Angriff auf Helmgart auf eine Festung ist der Server bei 690 Spielern in die Knie gegangen. Die aussage wurde von mehreren GM's gemacht. Wie viel wert diese Aussage hat kann ich nicht sagen aber es waren bei uns über 12 volle WB's und gefühlt noch mehr Verteidiger.


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Sobald eine Endzonen-Festung umkämpft ist rennt nahezu jeder dort hin, unabhängig von seinem Level und genau das merkt man derzeit enorm.


Aber das ist doch das Ziel des Spiels (dachte ich bisher zumindest). Man wird doch extra durch eine System-Message dazu aufgefordert. Ich fürchte ich hab noch nicht gerafft worum es bei WAR überhaupt geht :/


----------



## Ronma (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich leiste mal ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit. (Den Text spar ich mir im Zitat, sonst wird's zu lang)




Hey guter Beitrag. Liebe Talkfreunde... DAS nenn ich anständige  Informationspolitik!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss aber auch ein bisschen grad grinsen wenn ich dat so lese. Dieses Hardcap da gelle...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ähm nun ja, ich wette 10 Slotti drauf, das wir von der Ordnungsfraktion dieses Hardcap sowieso nich dann erleben werden und bin deshalb nun wieder beruhigt! Das Leben hat wieder einen Sinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum?

Na überlegt ma Leute...   Die Zerstörung is doch eh total in der Überzahl. Deren 35er bis 39er.... oh je was werden die noch fluchen! Viel Spass GOA wenn ihr echt noch nen Forum zu WAR rausbringt.^^ Ähm gleich mal dreist Werbung mach: Kommt zur Ordnung ihr zu vielen Destros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 helft uns Ord'lern wieder unsere "innere" Balance zu finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ajo und nochwas:

Es geht also hier um die T5 Festungen, quasi um die entscheidene Phase im RvR. Steinigt mich, gebt mir Tiernamen, was auch immer, aber da fänd ich's sowieso grundsätzlich besser, wenn das 40er unter sich ausmachen. Wie scheisse das sein wenn zu viele Low'lies^^ dabei sind, sehe ich immer im Szenario. Dann reißt uns die Zerstörung nämlich immer Waagerecht das Popöchen auf! Hier sollte aber auch noch mal "expliziet" (um einfach mal ein Fremdwort in die Runde zu schmeißen, von dem ich keine Ahnung hab, ob ich's überhaupt richtig geschrieben hab^^) betohnt werden, dass hier die Zerstörung Low'lies total overpowert sind! Alles Lamer sind das jawohl!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die bekommen nämlich für das RvR wichtige Fähigkeiten schon viel früher als Low'lis von der Ordnung! Das kann doch z.b. nich angehen das ein LV 34er Destro 3, 4 40er Ord'lies locker beschäftigt! Eine Sauerei is das!

Warum?

Weil's an die Bevorzugerei damals in WoW von der Allianz erinnert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oh oh... das gibt wieder flames!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ändert aber nix daran, das dies ne reine Tatsache is!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also...Nööööööörf Destro Low'lies!^^

kk bin ja schon ruhig! *duck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Logische Schlussfolgerung: Erreicht die Zone ihr Cap, und es kommen LvL 35+ Spieler hin, dann müssen Leute unter LvL 35 gehen, bzw. werden gegangen.
Und ob die Änderung spürbar sein wird, egal für wen. Die Kämpfe crashen die Zonen, also wird die Regelung auf jedem Server, auf dem sie angewendet wird, und wo die Server crashten, spürbar sein. Draußen bleiben muss dann jeder, der nicht so schnell auf LvL 40 sein konnte, wie die anderen.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Bitte gib Deine Quelle an. Hier (http://www.warherald.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=564) steht definitiv was anderes:
> When the Fortress population reaches certain population thresholds, *players who are attempting to enter* the area of the besieged Fortress that are Rank 35 and below will be teleported to the warcamp.



In der Tat ist die Formulierung meinerseits missverständlich. Ich änder das mal ab. Danke für den Hinweis.


Ja das Ziel ist es, dass wirklich jeder sein Reich verteidigt. Da die Zonen dies jedoch derzeit nicht mitmachen muss man hier für eine Lösung sorgen um dem Frust der Spieler entgegen zu wirken. So ein Limit kann ja auch immer weiter nach oben gesetzt werden sobald der Spielcode und die Server das erlauben.




LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Draußen bleiben muss dann jeder, der nicht so schnell auf LvL 40 sein konnte, wie die anderen.



Sorry aber knapp 4 Monate nach Release ist diese Aussage doch totaler Quatsch. Ich bitte dich selbst wenig Spieler benötigen keine vier Monate bis 40. Klar gibt es noch massig Spieler unter 40 ... Twinks, Neuanfänger, Reroller, Server-Wechsler ... das bestreitet niemand. Nichts desto trotz ist das wirklich kein Argument in einem MMO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> In der Tat ist die Formulierung meinerseits missverständlich. Ich änder das mal ab. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> 
> Ja das Ziel ist es, dass wirklich jeder sein Reich verteidigt. Da die Zonen dies jedoch derzeit nicht mitmachen muss man hier für eine Lösung sorgen um dem Frust der Spieler entgegen zu wirken. So ein Limit kann ja auch immer weiter nach oben gesetzt werden sobald der Spielcode und die Server das erlauben.




Das war jetzt aber keine Antwort auf den zitierten Hinweis.
Zuvor hast Du geschrieben, dass 35er rausteleportiert werden wenn das cap erreicht ist. In dem Zitat von Rosabuffed heisst es aber: "_players who are attempting to enter_". Deswegen hat er ja auch nach Deiner Quelle gefragt!?


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry aber knapp 4 Monate nach Release ist diese Aussage doch totaler Quatsch. Ich bitte dich selbst wenig Spieler benötigen keine vier Monate bis 40. Klar gibt es noch massig Spieler unter 40 ... Twinks, Neuanfänger, Reroller, Server-Wechsler ... das bestreitet niemand. Nichts desto trotz ist das wirklich kein Argument in einem MMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Es haben ja auch alle genau zu Release angefangen.
2. Es hat jeder auf Anhieb "seine" Klasse gefunden
3. Warum kommen die T2 und T3 Leute denn, wenns um die Wurst geht, nicht mit ihrem 40er und crashen lieber die Zone?

Diese Aussperrung ist Folge von nicht ausreichenden Tests in der Beta-Phase. Wieso gab es keinen Stress-Test im T4 in der open Beta? Es wäre alles vorhersehbar gewesen, und vor allem in diesen 3 1/2 Monaten, die diese Crashs bis zum Auftreten gebraucht haben, fixbar gewesen.
Jetzt gibts erstmal diese Sonderregelung, 40ern gehts am Hintern vorbei, die "Lowies" schauen in die Röhre. Und wie lange ist es jetzt bekannt, dass es die Zonen nicht aushalten? Ich rechne nicht mit einem schnellen Fix, und gerade jetzt, wo Aussperrung droht leveln die Leute mal etwas schneller, um wieder mitspielen zu dürfen. Und dann? Nach Behütung aussortieren?
Das ist alles irgendwie halbgar und aus der Not heraus...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, Lari, lvl 20-35ger bringen ein im T5 Kampf echt viel... die sind z.B. Kanonenfutter, verdecken höherlevelige Spieler UND sie können den Server dank Masse crashen.

Ich bin selber erst 34, dank WotLK (verschwendete Zeit), und mich störts nicht. Was will ich in der Festung? Ich hab 0 behütung, kann also an den NPCs eh nchts ausrichten und bin in der Hauptstadt (später dann vielleicht) nur Beiwerk oder belege sogar wichtige Plätze. Sry, aber wer bis fordert, das jeder Spieler die Festungskämpfe sehen soll, der soll lieber gleich bei WoW bleiben, wo man seinen Twinks nun auch Gegenstände schenken kann, die mitleveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht, das man noch irgendwo gefordert wird oder dadurch ausgeschlossen wird...

EDIT: Und im nachhinein zu sagen, das mit T4/5 war vorhersehbar ist ja mal echt anmaßend. Kristallkugel hat nun mal nicht jeder und viele Produkte werden über Jahre hinweg verbessert, weil man nie alle Fehler einschätzen oder austesten kann. Zu behaupten, das es klar wäre, das die Server im T5 krepieren ist aus der Luft gegriffen. Würde es jetzt reibungslos funktionieren, könnte ja auch jeder schreiben, man musste keine Tests machen, es klappt ja.
Soll allerdings nicht heißen, das man es nicht hätte testen sollen, aber sowas ist nun mal eine Management und Zeit-Frage, außerdem gabs viele Tests. Die Sachen die funktionieren (mit oder ohne Test) verschweigt man ja auch ganz beflissen.


----------



## Toros (8. Januar 2009)

was wenn nur 40er das cap sprengen, dürfen dann auch nicht alle 40er mit?
Geht es dann nach Rufrang?

Schon ein wenig armseelig wie ich finde (sollte das überhaupt kommen) mit massen RvR zu werben und dann so etwas.
Armseelig sind auch die Zonencrashs die es bisher immer gab wenn die Vorstufe zur Hauptstadt angegriffen wurde.

Wenn diese Lösung kommt, sollte es nur provisorisch für einen sehr eng begrenzten Zeitraum sein, aber jeder kennt das Problem eines Provisoriums.
Ist der Zeitraum zu lange gewählt, löst sich das Problem so oder so von selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 1. Es haben ja auch alle genau zu Release angefangen.
> 2. Es hat jeder auf Anhieb "seine" Klasse gefunden
> 3. Warum kommen die T2 und T3 Leute denn, wenns um die Wurst geht, nicht mit ihrem 40er und crashen lieber die Zone?
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon du hast meinen Post nicht gelesen. Du nennst all die Spieler die ich bereits erwähnte. Das nicht Erreichen des maximal Levels in einem MMORPG ist nach wie vor kein Argument. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen und sagen "Frechheit die Raidinstanzen in WoW sind nur für Spieler der maximal Stufe". Das ist halt einfach so, darum nennt es sich auch "Endgame-Content" und ist in ausnahmslos jedem MMORPG zu finden. In Warhammer Online ist das Endgame ab Tier-2 in abgespeckter Weise Spielbar wenn man nun von RvR und Keepraids ausgeht. Im Tier-4 können bis auf die Endzone wirklich alle Spieler an den Schlachten teilnehmen, die Zonen halten es aus. Die Endzonen-Festungen sind bereits der erste Schritt zur Städteinvasion und somit absoluter Endgame-Content. Was ist falsch daran diesen Content so zu regulieren, dass er für die Spieler spielbar wird? Nichts.

Als "Fix" kann man die Lösung wohl kaum bezeichnen, sondern eher als Workaround um für die Spieler die Endzonen-Schlachten endlich spielbar zu machen. Was ist falsch daran das Problem so zu lösen, dass die Spieler den Content spielen können und die Entwickler im Hintergrund nach wie vor an der eigentlichen Ursache der Crashs forschen können? Ich versteh die Argumentation absolut nicht. Wie gesagt bei uns auf Helmgart sind es weit über 600 Spieler in den Endzonen bevor diese in die Knie gehen. Wäre das Limit bei 500 Spieler, also 250 pro Seite wären das immernoch mehr als 10 Kriegstrupps pro Fraktion.

Von "Spieler nach Behütung" aussortieren hat weder Mythic noch GOA jemals geredet also werde ich darauf auch nicht näher eingehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _zorni_ (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch eine gute Sache, somit dürfte die Servercrash Taktik (/1 Kommt alle zur Festung xxx damit die Zone crashed!!!!) nicht mehr funktionieren... Muss sich der Feind wohl was neues ausdenken.


----------



## Schambambel (8. Januar 2009)

Spieler vom Content aussperren, nach dem sich bisher alles so gut entwickelt hat... Ich habe gerade einen Char in besagtem Bereich und an dem Tag an dem ich mit ihm plötzlich aus dem RvR verbannt werd, ist mein Account closed 4 ever. Das ist ja wohl die größte Sauerei in der Geschichte der MMOs. Was haben sie denn gedacht was passieren würde? Dass die Leute niemals T4 erreichen? Oder vielleicht dss das Spiel bis dahin eh nicht mehr on ist? Was soll das bitte? Denen muss doch klargewesen sein, dass ihr Spielprinzip darauf hinausläuft, dass irgendwann der T4-Bereich voll ist bis zum Anschlag. Die wussten also von Anfang an, dass ihr Spiel im Highend nicht mehr funktioniert. Gratz zu so viel Dreistigkeit^^


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Es geht darum, dass durch mangelndes Testen jetzt das open PvP, was auch der Kampf um die Festung sein sollte, es jetzt nicht mehr ist.
Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren: Endgame, Level 40, kleine haben da nichts drin verloren. Das ist aber bloß Schönrederei.
Der Keeplord braucht Behütung, LvL 40 Spieler etc. Kleinere könnten genauso gut die Wege zur Festung decken und Ordernachschub z.B. verhindern.

Dann haben es die "Dogs of WAR" ja doch noch ins Spiel geschafft, und jetzt heißts: "Hunde müssen draußen bleiben".

@Pymonte: Es ist anmaßend? Wozu ist eine Beta denn da? Zum Testen, richtig. Wieso haben sie denn die T4 Zonen mit maximal 300 - 400 Testern getestet in der Beta (nichtmal die Festungen, soweit kam es nie durch Bugs), wenn im releasten Spiel mit bis zu 500 - 1000 Spielern zu rechnen ist?
Und ja, es ist eine Zeitfrage gewesen. Eine Frage, die man mit "leider zu wenig investiert" beantworten kann.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry aber knapp 4 Monate nach Release ist diese Aussage doch totaler Quatsch. Ich bitte dich selbst wenig Spieler benötigen keine vier Monate bis 40.



Das ist genauso Quatsch! Ich habe mit meinem Zeloten bis vorgestern gebraucht bis ich 40 wurde und ich spiele seit pre order release... Nicht über einen Kamm scheren!


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Kleinere könnten genauso gut die Wege zur Festung decken und Ordernachschub z.B. verhindern.



Können sie ja auch noch... und in der Festung haben sie nix verloren... außer vielleicht fast instant zu sterben.


@Schambambel sry, aber wenn du mit deinem CHar dann endlich 40 bist und endlich die Festung mitstürmen willst, der Server aber ständig crasht weil level 20-35 Chars das Gebiet überfluten, forderst du vermutlich genau so etwas, wie es jetzt kommt. Ka, warum alle leute denken, das sie mit lvl 35 und weniger in den keeps rumspringen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich würd ekeine Ausgrenzung anderer fordern, sondern die Behebung der Probleme.
Aussperrung ist keine Problemlösung.
WAR IS EVERYWHEREexcept you're under rank 40


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also ich würd ekeine Ausgrenzung anderer fordern, sondern die Behebung der Probleme.
> Aussperrung ist keine Problemlösung.
> WAR IS EVERYWHEREexcept you're under rank 40




Weißt Du, an wen Du mittlerweile so leicht erinnerst? *eg*


----------



## Shintuargar (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Von "Spieler nach Behütung" aussortieren hat weder Mythic noch GOA jemals geredet also werde ich darauf auch nicht näher eingehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich nicht. Dieses Workaround lässt aber darauf schließen, dass GOA und Mythic nicht wirklich wissen, woran es liegt. Hier wird immer die große Kristallkugel beschworen, dass niemand in die Zukunft sehen kann. Wer sagt uns also, DAS das Problem gelöst wird? Irgendwann sind in der Zone nur noch Level 40 Spieler. Konsequenterweise müsste Mythic das nächste Workaround so gestalten, dass nun unter den Level 40iger eine Auswahl getroffen wird, damit die Zonen nicht wieder anfangen zu crashen. Mehr wollte er damit nicht sagen und das ist nicht mal unrealistisch.

Entweder sie finden des Pudels Kern zeitnah oder die weitere Selektion muss stattfinden, um Raids weiter zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Weißt Du, an wen Du mittlerweile so leicht erinnerst? *eg*


Weil ich denke, dass dieser Workaround Schwachsinn ist? Sorry, aber MEinungen hab ich mir schon immer selbst gebildet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Shintuargar: Also konnte man es doch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ^^
> ...



War da auch sinnvoller Text zwischen den Smileys? Oder würde das extra kosten?


----------



## gkopesky (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry aber knapp 4 Monate nach Release ist diese Aussage doch totaler Quatsch. Ich bitte dich selbst wenig Spieler benötigen keine vier Monate bis 40. Klar gibt es noch massig Spieler unter 40 ... Twinks, Neuanfänger, Reroller, Server-Wechsler ... das bestreitet niemand. Nichts desto trotz ist das wirklich kein Argument in einem MMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



prinzipiell stimme ich mit deinen aussagen bezüglich des updates ja überein. 

Aber: dass man nach 4 monaten schon unausweichlich auf lvl 40 ist, halte ich eher für ein gerücht! Ich bin seit September dabei, habe Job und Familie und bin grade erst mal auf Level 39. Ich hab es allerdings nicht auf "Powerlevelling" ausgelegt sondern bin schon mit 32 ins ORVR gegangen - und dort levelt man halt einfach langsamer also mit Dauerszenariofarmen. Das hat relativ wenig mit "wenig-" oder "viel" spieler zu tun!!

und als "wenigspieler" mit einer nettospielzeit in 4 monaten von ca. 10 tagen würd ich mich auch nicht grad bezeichnen!

lg,
gregor


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin "erst" Level32 und werde in einem Monat, solange mein Account noch läuft nicht 40 werden. Tschuldigung aber ich zocke nunmal zu wenig.

Sollte diese "Notlösung" von Dauer sein, dann werde ich dauerhaft vom Endgame ausgeschlossen werden. Das ist für meinen Anspruch an eine offene und nicht instanzierte Welt nicht akzeptabel. Ist wohl jedem klar, dass ich unter diesen Umständen nicht verlängern werde.

Ich sehe allerdings auch die Alternative, nämlich die T5-Zonen komplett zu schließen. Das gäbe wohl noch mehr schlechte Publicity, würde dem Spiel aber besser tun als der "Zwang zum Powerleveln"


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Weil ich denke, dass dieser Workaround Schwachsinn ist? Sorry, aber MEinungen hab ich mir schon immer selbst gebildet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil Du auf Teufel komm raus Mythic ankreiden willst, nicht gut für WAR zu sorgen. Was absolut nicht der Fall ist. Mythic hat WAR seit release weit nach vvorne gebracht, es gab viele sehr positive Änderungen, die das Spiel noch besser gemacht haben. Derzeit hat Myhtic noch keine andere Lösung für das Festungsproblem, also bringen sie einen Workaround, um diesen Content spielbar zu machen und wieder wird es kritisiert. Einige sollten sich mal überlegen was sie wirklich wollen.

Davon mal ab, sollten das eh nur Leute einschätzen können, die WAR überhaupt spielen.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn man sich viele dinge hier durchliest kann man meist nur den Kopf schütteln....

Was ist euch lieber? Der Beipass den die einsetzen und ggf dann weiter an dem prob zu arbeiten oder einfach alles so zulassen wie es is un dann halb mit rechnen das die server weiter schön abschmieren?

Viele Meinungen die mansche meinen zu haben kann man eigendlich nicht als meinung erkennen mehr als nachplappern von Kollegen die es eh satt haben oder noch schlimmer man springt dann auf den zug derer die das spiel net spielen aber einfach ma benzin ins feuer kippen...


Das sich viele aufregen das dann auch noch eine unbalance im gleichgewicht der Kräfte liegt sollte man nur endgegen bringen... das die einen der anderen fraktion spielen sollen... so wird vlt nach einiger zeit das gleichgewicht hergestellt oder man soll es dann einfach einrichten das auf den Servern wo Fraktion A größer un stärker is als Fraktion B... die mgl abschaltet Fraktion A zu wählen und somit sorgt das die wo auf den Realm kommen Fraktion B nehmen müssen.

Wobei hier dann bestimmt auch wieder rumjammert da sie je geld bezahlen und lieber Fraktion A sein wollen da Fraktion B ja eh schwach is....



Mekrt ihr eigendlich noch das ihr anfangt euch wie kleine Kinder zu benehmen... Und ich spreche alle an ich schließ mich da mit ein... Wenn es euch nervt dann einen guten rat geht zu der Konkurenz und nehmt am besten noch die mit die euch eh nachreden un dann so tun als sei es ihre Meinung... 

Seid doch alle erst ma froh das überhaupt was gemacht wird... aber man erkennt ja wer ernsthaft spaß hat und wer nicht






Hiermit entschuldige ich mich auch wenn ich alle über einen Kam schiebe..... auch wenn mein Beitrag jetzt mehr mimimi war oder so... aber viele sehen einfach nichts mehr durch ihren dunst.... und die wo es vlt können weil se net verbissen sind werden dann noch beleidigt oder schlimmstenfalls geflammt...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Also ich bin "erst" Level32 und werde in einem Monat, solange mein Account noch läuft nicht 40 werden. Tschuldigung aber ich zocke nunmal zu wenig.
> 
> Sollte diese "Notlösung" von Dauer sein, dann werde ich dauerhaft vom Endgame ausgeschlossen werden. Das ist für meinen Anspruch an eine offene und nicht instanzierte Welt nicht akzeptabel. Ist wohl jedem klar, dass ich unter diesen Umständen nicht verlängern werde.
> 
> Ich sehe allerdings auch die Alternative, nämlich die T5-Zonen komplett zu schließen. Das gäbe wohl noch mehr schlechte Publicity, würde dem Spiel aber besser tun als der "Zwang zum Powerleveln"



Was ich nicht verstehe... wer schließt dich vom Endgame aus? Solange die T5 Zone nicht überfüllt ist, greift das System nicht. Außerdem bist du niemals dauerhaft vom Endgame ausgeschlossen. Anstatt mit lvl 34 oder weniger in den Festungen rumzuhüpfen udn sich töten zu lassen, könnte man ja auch mal weiterleveln, die anderen t4 zonen locken (falls net schon geschehen) usw. Dadurch kommt man dann auch fix bis lvl 40 und dann sollte das eigentlich erst losgehen. 

Andererseits, wenn man so wenig Zeit hat, das man scheinbar NIEMALS lvl 40 erreicht, dann sollte man sich echt überlegen, ob es einem die ca 13&#8364; wert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Weil Du auf Teufel komm raus Mythic ankreiden willst, nicht gut für WAR zu sorgen.


Weil ich meine MEinung zum Thema Server Crash und der Folge "Schließen des open RvR an der End-Festung für Lowies" abgebe? Interessant.


> Was absolut nicht der Fall ist. Mythic hat WAR seit release weit nach vvorne gebracht, es gab viele sehr positive Änderungen, die das Spiel noch besser gemacht haben.


Hab ich irgendwo gegenteiliges behauptet?


> Derzeit hat Myhtic noch keine andere Lösung für das Festungsproblem, also bringen sie einen Workaround, um diesen Content spielbar zu machen und wieder wird es kritisiert. Einige sollten sich mal überlegen was sie wirklich wollen.


Und hier liegt der Knackpunkt: Durch Versäumnisse in der Beta müssen jetzt suboptimale Notlösungen her. MEhr sag ich nicht.


> Davon mal ab, sollten das eh nur Leute einschätzen können, die WAR überhaupt spielen.


Ich habe WAR lang genug gespielt, die komplette Beta mitbekommen und gesehen, wie es sich entwickelt. Ich habe zwar keinen aktiven Account mehr, verfolge trotzdem die Entwicklung und diskutiere mit. Lasst euch was besseres einfallen als: Du spielst doch eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und hier liegt der Knackpunkt: Durch Versäumnisse in der Beta müssen jetzt suboptimale Notlösungen her. MEhr sag ich nicht.



Echt mal, WoWs Instanzen sind städnig belegt, die Server laggen! Man hätte das echt mal in der Beta besser testen sollen. Versäumnisse in der Beta nun nach release nachzuholen ist echt scheiße und unfähig... ach ne, es geht ja um WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (8. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Davon mal ab, sollten das eh nur Leute einschätzen können, die WAR überhaupt spielen.



Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele Leute - mich eingeschlossen - in den Startlöchern stehen und jede Änderung genau beobachten. Diese Änderung ermutigt MICH jedenfalls nicht, meinen Account zu reaktivieren. Nur aus diesem Grund bin ich noch zum lesen hier, ich denke bei LoD_Lari ist es ebenso. Und gerade er war einer der aktivsten vor dem Release hier im Forum, man kann ihm sicherlich nicht die typische WoW-Fanboybrille unterstellen, der nur herkommt um zu flamen.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Ist das bei manchen Profilneurose, ständig WoW zu erwähnen?


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Weil ich meine MEinung zum Thema Server Crash und der Folge "Schließen des open RvR an der End-Festung für Lowies" abgebe? Interessant.
> 
> Hab ich irgendwo gegenteiliges behauptet?
> 
> ...




Nö warum auch? Was glaubst Du für wirklich wichtige Informationen zu erhalten, alleine durchs lesen? Die Foren sind größenteils eh gefüllt mit lächerlichen Geheule, das ist mittlerweile leider ein Dauerzustand. Schön war die Zeit, als man noch anständig über sein Spiel diskutieren konnte, ohne an allen Ecken nur Heulbojen zu haben. 
Wie es wirklich ist im Spiel, kann man nur wissen, wenn man wirklich selbst spielt und da hat sich einiges getan.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

Im Bezug auf die Provokationen und persönlichen Angriffe ist nun mal gut hier und das sage ich sicher nicht ein zweites mal.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hört auf euch gegenseitig zu provozieren und führt die Diskussion sachlich weiter, danke.

//edit: Zu spät :>


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ist das bei manchen Profilneurose, ständig WoW zu erwähnen?
> @ Shintarguar: 1200+ Posts nur hier im Allgemeinen. Typisch für einen WoW-Fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, aber das war nur ein Beispiel , welches vermutlich fast jeder versteht. Man kann eben nicht alles testen, WoW/EQ usw haben shcon immer Probleme im Endgame gehabt und wurden gefixt. Ich finde deine komische Behauptung bezüglich Beta-Test einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen. Es ist einfach normal das es im Endgame was zum arbeiten gibt. Da kann man natürlich so tun, als ob die bösen Programmierer das mit Absicht machen oder man erkennt einfach mal an, das Fehler passieren und nicht vorhersehbar sind. Wenn man ein 'fertiges' Spiel ohne Bugs oder Probleme releasen will... dann wird man nie releasen.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Es geht ja nicht um fehlerfrei releasen. Wenn ich ein Spiel entwickeln würde, in dem es um MAssenschlachten im Endgame geht, würd ich doch zumindest einmal diese Massenschlacht, so wie sie ablaufen wird, testen. Und das ist nicht geschehen.


----------



## DerTingel (8. Januar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Was bringt beim Festungslord mehr. 35 mit voll Behütung oder ein 40 ohne. Bei der Lösung muss es ein Ausschlussverfahren geben ich war schon in einer Schlachtgruppe in der dann 20 Leute umgefallen sind als der Lord gepullt wurde.



ein 40er ohne behütung, da er nicht bis nach timbuktu aggro zieht und die npc´s von ihm abgespottet werden können. des weiteren bekommen heiler den moral 4 rezz, zeloten können sich selber wiederbeleben. 
aber im endeffekt kann man auf beide verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ascían schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden auf Middenland die Fortresses gar nicht mehr angegriffen wenn sie wieder einmal freigeschaltet wurden - beim letzten ernsthaften Versuch war es wieder amüsant mitanzusehen, wie der Festungslord 3 Warbands in 20 Sekunden gewiped hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du meinst den von dienstag auf mittwoch? ja, das sah anfangs doch recht gut aus, bis ich mir einie spielerausrüstungen angeschaut habe, und feststellen musste, dass doch noch recht wenige leute eine behütung besitzen, oder nicht wissen, dass man sie dort besser tragen sollte. 


b2t:
ich finde diese regelung gut, und wäre sogar dafür, sie fest ins spiel einzubauen. der eben angesprochene raid war wieder ein super bsp dafür. zig leute, bei denen jede heilung und jeder rezz verschwendet ist, da sie eh instant umkippen. und nachdem sie down sind, spielen alle schön mit den champs und helden aggro pingpong. supi...ne echt, da kann ich drauf verzichten. 
und das argument, dass man dann unter lvl 35 nichts machen kann ist auch unsinnig. man kann immernoch versuchen die gegner am erreichen der festung zu hindern. man kann schon in die anderen t4 gebiete reisen und dort mit dem locken beginnen. denn, und das wissen vielleicht manche noch nicht, man hat nicht ewig zeit die 2. festung zu holen. 
hört sich vielleicht arrogant an, aber in den festungen sollten lieber "die großen" kämpfen, es ist schliesslich endgame content. 
und in die hauptstadt kann später dann eh jeder rein, also nichts mit "vom endgame ausschliessen". 
aber da sieht man mal wieder ein verbreitetes problem der war spieler. sie haben probleme sich in eine/ihr rolle einzupassen. tanks die off geskillt sind und meinen nen heiler down zu bekommen...hexenkrieger, die sich als tank versuchen und in den zerg springen...lvl 29er die meinen dem festungsfürsten entgegentreten zu müssen...etc. 
es gibt einfach sachen, die machen keinen sinn. und nein, argumente wie "ich will aber so spielen wie es mir spaß macht" lass ich nicht gelten. wenn man im team spielen will, dann muss man auch mal auf seine eigenen bedürfnisse verzichten, für den erfolg des teams. man kämpft für seine fraktion und nicht für sich selber. wenn man will, dass seine fraktion gewinnt, dann sollte man auch dazu bereit sein.
mfg


----------



## Arnermann (8. Januar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Okay im Laufen des Threats wurde Keep und Festung immer wieder Durcheinander geworfen. Es geht aber um die Festung wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe.
> 
> Gruß


 Richtig es dreht sich ganz alleine um die Festungen damit man die Hauptstadt stürmen kann. Die T4 RvR Gebiete sowie die Burgen werden keiner Beschränkung unterworfen. Also alles noch garnicht sooooo schlimm.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (8. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> ... Workaround ...




iiiii da ist das schlimmste wort in der IT-Branche, wie habe ich gefürchtet das es hier auftaucht.

ist leider nun mal so das diese sogenannten workaround, provisorien sind die eine eigendynamik entwickeln die schlußendlich soweit gehen das jahre nach einführen eines workaround der eigentlich nur für kurze zeit etwas beheben sollte, kein mensch mehr weiß das dieser existiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smie (8. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sry, aber wer bis fordert, das jeder Spieler die Festungskämpfe sehen soll, der soll lieber gleich bei WoW bleiben, wo man seinen Twinks nun auch Gegenstände schenken kann, die mitleveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit deiner Einstellung hättest du mal besser bei Wow bleiben sollen. 

@all
Schon erstaunlich wie schnell sich hier die Einstellung bei vielen ändert. Es wurde damit geworben das jeder an Massenschlachten teilnehmen kann, und wer vom Level her in das T4 Gebiet passt sollte auch zu Festungen "dürfen" - und sei es nur als Deff. Den unter 40er jetzt hier die Schuld für die Serverabstürze geben zu wollen spricht Bände über die mittlerweile entstandene Community in War. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

Smie schrieb:


> Mit deiner Einstellung hättest du mal besser bei Wow bleiben sollen.
> 
> @all
> Schon erstaunlich wie schnell sich hier die Einstellung bei vielen ändert. Es wurde damit geworben das jeder an Massenschlachten teilnehmen kann, und wer vom Level her in das T4 Gebiet passt sollte auch zu Festungen "dürfen" - und sei es nur als Deff. Den unter 40er jetzt hier die Schuld für die Serverabstürze geben zu wollen spricht Bände über die mittlerweile entstandene Community in War. Denkt mal darüber nach.




Ja, sicher. Und weil mir von geld.de täglich ein Geldgewinn versprochen wird, rege ich mich nun auch auf, das die mir stattdessen nur Würmer, Trojaner und Viren geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, JEDER kann am Festungskampf teilnehmen. Bei den Angreifern scheiterts dann einfach an der Behütung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ansonsten gehts ja. ERST wenn ein Limit erreicht wurde (welches ja noch sehr hoch ist), ist der Zugang gesperrt für niedrig levelige Chars.

ich find die Diskussion etwas ... bescheiden.

Einerseits regen sich die Leute auf, das man ja kein Keepbattle machen kann, wegen den zuvielen Spielern usw. Kaum kommt eine Lösung wird sofort wieder gejammert. Und dabei regen sich meist die Leute auf, die es entweder eh nicht betrifft oder man übertreibt alles ins Maßlose. Sry, aber manche tun hier so, als ob man ab einem KT im T5 kein Zugang mehr hat, wenn man nicht lvl 40 und RR80 ist.

Wartets doch erstmal ab. Vermutlich wirds eh nicht auffallen. Und wenn statt einem Server crash das erste Mal die feindliche Hauptstadt fällt, wirds auch keinem mehr stören. Vermutlich, weil dann auch alle derzeitigen flamer eh lvl 37+ sind und es sie gar nicht mehr betrifft...

Naja, man darf ja heutzutage eh nichts mehr sagen, wenn mans ich nicht maßlos über die bösen Gauner in der Wirtschaft, Politik, usw usw aufregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn man so wenig Zeit hat, das man scheinbar NIEMALS lvl 40 erreicht, dann sollte man sich echt überlegen, ob es einem die ca 13€ wert ist



Zumindest nicht so schnell und ja, der Spass in den kleinen Tiers waren die 13€ wert.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht so schnell und ja, der Spass in den kleinen Tiers waren die 13€ wert.



Das sollt ürbigens kein Angriff sein, ich spiel selber recht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich find halt die Behauptung, das man ja IMMER ausgeschlossen sein wird, leicht übertrieben,


----------



## Ennart (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bin von der Lösung nicht richtig begeistert. Und das nicht aus dem Grund das ich noch keinen 40er habe.
Wo soll das noch hinführen ist die Frage? Irgendwann sind alle 40er und dann?Ich sehe hier leicht dunkel in die Zukunft.

Zum Thema Sets, Behütung und unter 40 ist man nicht zu gebrauchen: 
Ohh sag das mal dem 40er in meinem Kriegstrupp die ich heilte. Und ich sehe öfters kleine 30er die da noch wenigstens mit Spass rangehen und rumheulen weil sie ja schon zum tausendmal diese Burg angreifen und was weiß ich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber Spass beim Spielen als mir wieder dieses "Ahhh du hast kein Set Getue anzusehen." Denn dann kann ich auch bald: "Mit jeden neuen Tag den ich WAR spielte traff ich mehr Menschen die mich am Arsch lecken können." in meine Signatur einfügen.

Aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken und Spass haben beim Köpfe einhauen. 

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das sollt ürbigens kein Angriff sein, ich spiel selber recht wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, im T4 "Endgame" werden sicherlich vorerst eher mehr Leute als weniger sein. Wo das Cap liegt weiß hier noch keiner, aber Mythic selbst spinnt es soweit, dass sogar alles unter 39 raus muss. Also wird es nicht sooo hoch liegen können.
Bisher waren Keepfights im T4 und das Ziel des Zone-Locks für jeden etwas. Aber ab jetzt: Wieso sollte man seinen Arsch unter LEvel 39 - 40 überhaupt ins RvR bewegen, wenn die Gefahr besteht, am Ende ausgesperrt zu werden?
Ich kann für euch nur hoffen, dass sie es in den Griff kriegen, zügig, denn irgendwann erreichen immer mehr und mehr Level 40...


----------



## Mubug (8. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist das ne ganz simple Angelegenheit (bin selbst Softwareentwickler):

Ein angestrebtes Ziel war nicht zu erreichen (Der Grund hierfür ist vollkommen irrelevant) - Der Lösungsansatz greift massiv in das Spielgeschehen ein (ich kenne SEHR GUTE Heiler, die noch nicht Level 40 sind und auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte) und schliesst sogar Spieler vom Endgame aus. Hinzu kommt, dass manchmal auch WBs zwar eingreifen könnten, aber aus taktischen Gründen noch wo anders stationär gehalten werden um später aktiv zu werden. Also kommt zum Ausschluss auch noch ein Eingriff in das gesamte Taktik Geschehen.

Sprich : Diese Lösungansatz ist für mich persönlich nicht akzeptabel. 

Mein Fazit:sollte ich aus irgendwelchen "Ausschluss-Gründen" an eine Keepraid oder Keepdef, der meine Gilde betrifft nicht teilnehmen können, brauche ich auch kein WAR mehr zu spielen, da mir mein Hauptberufung verwehrt wird, nämlich oRVR KeepRaids.

Das ist meine subjektive Meinung! Aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin und da sollten sich dann die Entwickler mal Gedanken machen ob nicht die User letzten Endes doch geschlossen - konsequent Antworten könnten und einfach ihren Account beenden.

LG,

Mubug .. aka Solomar (Averland)


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

Nun der Anreiz für unter Level 40 Spieler könnte einfach sein, dass man seinem Reich eienen erfolgreichen Raid auf die Hauptstadt ermöglicht. Aber sowas ist seit einiger Zeit ja eher Utopisch, dass jmd. etwas tut ohne einen persönlichen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können. Realmpride und so... habt ihr das schon mal gehört?


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bisher waren Keepfights im T4 und das Ziel des Zone-Locks für jeden etwas. Aber ab jetzt: Wieso sollte man seinen Arsch unter LEvel 39 - 40 überhaupt ins RvR bewegen, wenn die Gefahr besteht, am Ende ausgesperrt zu werden?



Lediglich der Festungskampf ist beschränkt, aber falls die Stadt eingenommen wird kann dort jeder hinein...

Manche machen RvR und Keepfights auch aus Spass und nicht nur um die fetten Setteile aus den Festungen abzusahnen oder PvE in der gegnerischen Stadt zu betreiben...


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

@ euch beide: Die Zeiten von Realmpride sind vorbei. Warum raiden die Leute? Richtig, Sets für ihre Behütung etc.
Und ich hab auch gesagt, dass die Gefahr am Ende, also der Festung besteht, ausgesperrt zu werden.
seid mal nicht so blauäugig und glaubt, dass die meisten für ihren Realm spielen, es ist eben nicht so, sie spielen für ihr persönliches vorrankommen.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist für die breite Masse vielleicht richtig, aber es gibt zumindest auf Erengrad auf beiden Seiten noch genug DAoC old school realm pride ... mehr als du glaubst aber wohl weniger als ich hoffe!


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

Wieso sollte die Zeit von Realmpride vorbei sein? Nur weil es andere mmorpgs gibt, wo sowas völlig egal ist und jeder nur darauf ist, seinen eigenen char zu maxen? Ich finde gerade WAR wäre genau das richtige Spiel um realmpride wieder aufblühen zu lassen. Es interessiert bei einem RvR mmorpg nicht, wer jetzt welches Set hat, es interessiert welches Reich derzeit den Ton angibt, endlich ist mal wieder die Gemeinschaft wichtig und nicht nur der einzelne egomane für sich. Das ist ein mmorpg für mich.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

> da sollten sich dann die Entwickler mal Gedanken machen ob nicht die User letzten Endes doch geschlossen - konsequent Antworten könnten und einfach ihren Account beenden.



Nur weil du unzufrieden mit einer Lösung bist die noch nicht einmal ausprobiert bzw. aufgespielt wurde, werden sicher nicht alle User *geschlossen konsequent Antworten*.

Einfach mal abwarten kommt wohl nicht in Frage oder? Nö aufregen heißt die Devise und mal wieder den Untergang von Warhammer vorhersagen.

Hallo es gibt genügend Leute denen Warhammer Spaß bringt und die sich trotz Level 40 noch freudig einloggen.

Es geht nur ums Endgame und um eine Lösung Festungsraids erstmal spielbar zu machen.



> Für mich ist das ne ganz simple Angelegenheit (bin selbst Softwareentwickler):



Ach und was willst du damit sagen? An welchem MMO arbeitest du Hecht denn gerade?


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

Mal eie Frage: Wer von euch wurde denn bisher durch das System ausgeschlossen? Keiner? Niemand weiß bisher wie hoch die Grenze gesetzt wird. Dennoch wird hier so getan, als ob man nach der Einfürhrung des Systems nicht mehr T5 gehen kann, wenn man nicht lvl 40 ist


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Ja Erebus, möglich wäre das.
Es schafft es aber nicht, weil es ein anderes Klientel von Spielern ist. Aber das geht auch am Thema vorbei.
Es gibt Leute, die für ihren Realm kämpfe, aber es ist die kleinere Gruppe an Spielern.

@ Pymonte: Spielst du auf einem Server, der schonmal wegen des Festungskampfs in die Knie ging? Wenn ja, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es Leute auf deinem Server geben wird, die nach dem Patch ausgeschlossen werden, wenns wiede rheiß hergeht.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> T5



Was ist denn T5? Das spiel hat doch nur 4 Zonen ... T1:1-11 ... T2:12-21 ... T3:22-31 ... T4:32-40


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja Erebus, möglich wäre das.
> Es schafft es aber nicht, weil es ein anderes Klientel von Spielern ist. Aber das geht auch am Thema vorbei.
> Es gibt Leute, die für ihren Realm kämpfe, aber es ist die kleinere Gruppe an Spielern.
> 
> @ Pymonte: Spielst du auf einem Server, der schonmal wegen des Festungskampfs in die Knie ging? Wenn ja, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es Leute auf deinem Server geben wird, die nach dem Patch ausgeschlossen werden, wenns wiede rheiß hergeht.



Ja, komme von Hergig und bin 'tadaaa' einer von den Leuten die bisher ausgeschlossen werden würden. Naund? Ich spiele auf lvl 40 und stürze mich dann in die Schlacht. Derzeit würde ich lieber mal ein Angriff auf Altdorf miterleben, als das jeder im Keepfight mitmischt. Ka, warum es für manche so schwer ist, sowas zu erkennen. Vor allem, da es ja eh nicht die Finale Lösung ist.

t5=Festungen


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Vor allem, da es ja eh nicht die Finale Lösung ist.


Stimmt schon, final ist sie nicht. Spätestens wenn die ersten 40er ausgeschlossen werden, weil es sonst nicht klappt im T4/5... ich mein, die kleinen sind ja auch irgendwann mal groß. Und wenn eine schnelle Lösung absehbar wäre, müssten sie es nicht so probieren. Man darf gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

> @ Pymonte: Spielst du auf einem Server, der schonmal wegen des Festungskampfs in die Knie ging? Wenn ja, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es Leute auf deinem Server geben wird, die nach dem Patch ausgeschlossen werden, wenns wiede rheiß hergeht.



Aha du weißt natürlich wieviele Leute zugelassen werden. Dann sag mal Beschheid wo das Limit liegt. Wenn dann werden Leute ausgeschlossen vom Festungsraid der das Endgame darstellt und nicht eine Sache wo 24er Chars unbedingt dabei sein müssen.

Hast du vor demnächst wieder mit WoW aufzuhören um Warhammer zu spielen?



> Man darf gespannt sein



Ja hoffentlich kommt es alles so wie es die Schwarzmaler es sehen dann kannst du dich ja freuen beim WoW PvP. Machs gut.


----------



## Mubug (8. Januar 2009)

Bitte: Lesen ... Verstehen ... und erst dann Antworten



Mikehoof schrieb:


> Nur weil du unzufrieden mit einer Lösung bist die noch nicht einmal ausprobiert bzw. aufgespielt wurde, werden sicher nicht alle User *geschlossen konsequent Antworten*.



Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben ? Ich hab geschrieben : ", Das ist meine subjektive Meinung! Aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin" Es ist nun mal so, ICH (also >ich<) bezahle nicht für etwas, was mir zunächst anders präsentiert wurde! ENDE! Und da werde ich wohl nicht der einzige sein.
Ich hoffe meine Aussage ist jetzt verständlich!



> Einfach mal abwarten kommt wohl nicht in Frage oder? Nö aufregen heißt die Devise und mal wieder den Untergang von Warhammer vorhersagen.Hallo es gibt genügend Leute denen Warhammer Spaß bringt und die sich trotz Level 40 noch freudig einloggen.
> Es geht nur ums Endgame und um eine Lösung Festungsraids erstmal spielbar zu machen.



Hab ich was anders behauptet ? Ich habe in einem dafür breit gestellten Forum, im entsprechenden Thread "MEINE MEINUNG" geäußert (lässt sich übrigens an mehereren Stellen meines Beitrags feststellen, dass es meine subjektive Meinung ist.) Und MEIN persönliches Fazit. Gibt halt Menschen, die auch anderer Meinung sind als Du. Mein Tip an Dich: "Bleib mal Locker!"



> Ach und was willst du damit sagen? An welchem MMO arbeitest du Hecht denn gerade?



Auch hier hast du anscheinend nicht richtig gelesen - Ich hab geschrieben : "bin selbst Softwareentwickler". Icb bezweifle dass man MMOs entwickeln muss um sich "Software Entwickler" nennen zu dürfen. Aber um genau zu sein und um sämtliche Misverständnisse und Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden : Ich entwickle medizinische Software - keine MMOs.  Aber auch in diesem Bereich gibt es Angebot und Nachfrage. Und wenn ich etwas Anbiete und es entsprechend vor der Markteinführung präsentiere, erwarten die Kunden ein entsprechendes Produkt. Wenn die Versprechungen nicht erfüllt werden könne, schaut man sich nach etwas anderem um - So ist nun mal das Leben.

Ich hoffe das klang jetzt nicht alles zu herablassend, sollte es nicht. Sollte nur zur Aufklärung dienen.

LG,

Mubug



Naja ich dachte ich hätte mich deutlich ausgedückt.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

> Aber auchin diesem Bereich gibt es Angebot und Nachfrage. Und wenn ich etwas Anbiete und es entsprechend vor der Markteinführung präsentiere, erwarten die Kunden ein entsprechendes Produkt. Wenn die Versprechungen nicht erfüllt werden könne, schaut man sich nach etwas anderem um - So ist nun mal das Leben



Ja so ist das überall und nicht nur bei der Softwareentwicklung. Du hast das doch nur angeführt damit man meinen könnte das du dich in der Materie besser auskennst als andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bitte nur weil du an einer Durchfallanalysesoftware arbeitest mußt du das hier nicht erwähnen um deiner Stimme mehr Gewicht zu geben als nötig.

Richtig du sprichst von deiner Meinung und im nächsten Atemzug plapperst du von der Allgemeinheit.

Ich bin sowas von locker wil ich den Patch erstmal abwarten werde bevor ich mimimi mache wie du.



> Grüße!
> 
> Der verbissene Kampf zwischen den Armeen der Ordnung und der Zerstörung verwüstet die Lande. Dunkelelfen schlagen Schlachten gegen Hochelfen, die Zwerge sind im Clinch mit ihrem uralten Gegner, den Grünhäuten und die Menschen des Imperiums liefern sich erbitterte Kämpfe gegen die Mächte des Chaos.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Festungsraids endlich stabil laufen wird es auch mehr davon geben so ist es dann auch kein Beinbruch wenn man mal nicht an einer Verteidigung teilnehmen kann. Schon garnicht wenn man noch nichtmal im Endlevelbereich spielt.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Aha du weißt natürlich wieviele Leute zugelassen werden. Dann sag mal Beschheid wo das Limit liegt.


Ja, ich weiß es. Limit liegt da, wo die Server instabil werden. Klingt logisch, oder? Stand aber oben schonmal in meinem Post. Und dort, wo die Server schon nicht standhalten, wird die Regel greifen, hab ich auch schon erwähnt. War jetzt nicht sooo schwer rauszulesen.


> Hast du vor demnächst wieder mit WoW aufzuhören um Warhammer zu spielen?


Demnächst wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ausgeschlossen ist es nicht.


> Ja hoffentlich kommt es alles so wie es die Schwarzmaler es sehen dann kannst du dich ja freuen beim WoW PvP. Machs gut.


Hab ich irgendwo was von WoW geschrieben? Oder dem PvP dort? Ist das so ein Standard-Kommentar an Leute mit WoW Chars in der Signatur? Ich versteh es irgendwie nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> Bitte: Lesen ... Verstehen ... und erst dann Antworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay... is kein angriff.... aber medizinische Software mit einen spiel gleichzu setzen... weil dort auch ein angebot/nachfrage markt ist? Weit ausgeholt oder.... naja egal...

Ma ne andere Frage.... wenn die Die Festungen instanzieren für ne bestimmte anzahl von leuten und lvl würdet ihr euch dann auch so aufregen? Leute es ist nur ein spiel... so wie wow auch... und wenn die dort sagen das ihnen was net passt das se geschloßen realmweise ihre accounts schließen kann man davon ausgehen das es eh keiner macht... man könnte ja doch was verpassen...

Aber wenn man ja drohen kann mit der schließung seine accountes weil einem selbst was net passt und vlt andere spaß haben dann is das doch sehr dürftig und man sollte sich überlegen ob Offline-Games nicht doch das sind was man sucht.


Auch wenn ich mich nicht so sehr in diesem thread ausgelassen habe... außer dem einen post auf der anderen seite kommt mir das nur vor als ob dieser Thread nur noch aus Flames und irgendwie pseudo Hasstiraden besteht.... die posts die vlt einen gewissen wert haben verschwinden dann einfach oder werden zerpflügt...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Januar 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema. Wenn ihr etwas untereinander zu klären habt was nicht zum Thema paßt, dann macht es per PN.


----------



## deccpqcc (8. Januar 2009)

"Da die Verteidiger bei einer Belagerung stets einen taktischen Vorteil haben, erhalten die Angreifer die Chance, in größeren Nummern auf dem Schlachtfeld zu erscheinen. "
brillante übersetzung, kompliment !

"Sobald die absolute Obergrenze an Spielern erreicht wurde, werden alle Spieler, die versuchen, das Gebiet zu betreten, zurück an das Kriegslager teleportiert. "

man reitet also erst mal durch die komplette t4-zone, ist fast am festungsgebiet und-wup ist man wieder im warcamp ?!
sehr gut gelöst, haben bestimmt viele lust immer und immer wieder hinzureiten um es zu probieren.
keine wartelistenanzeige oder so, wozu auch. man reitet doch gern immer wieder umsonst 10 min.

idee die aus technischen zwängen resultiert, ok. aber umsetzung mal wieder stümperhaft.
mythic in hochform.


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> "Da die Verteidiger bei einer Belagerung stets einen taktischen Vorteil haben, erhalten die Angreifer die Chance, in größeren Nummern auf dem Schlachtfeld zu erscheinen. "
> brillante übersetzung, kompliment !
> 
> "Sobald die absolute Obergrenze an Spielern erreicht wurde, werden alle Spieler, die versuchen, das Gebiet zu betreten, zurück an das Kriegslager teleportiert. "
> ...




http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=38

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=32


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Januar 2009)

> man reitet also erst mal durch die komplette t4-zone, ist fast am festungsgebiet und-wup ist man wieder im warcamp ?!
> sehr gut gelöst, haben bestimmt viele lust immer und immer wieder hinzureiten um es zu probieren.
> keine wartelistenanzeige oder so, wozu auch. man reitet doch gern immer wieder umsonst 10 min.



Ok das kann sicher nervig werden wenn es häufig passiert. Da muß man aber die Praxis abwarten und schauen wie oft das vorkommt.

Wichtig wird das die Maßnahme überhaupt greift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte den Text übrigens von unserer deutschen Warhammer Seite.

Nachricht zu den Änderungen


----------



## Mubug (8. Januar 2009)

> Ja so ist das überall und nicht nur bei der Softwareentwicklung. Du hast das doch nur angeführt damit man meinen könnte das du dich in der Materie besser auskennst als andere.


Ich versuch jetzt mal die richtigen Worte zu finden, damit Du nicht wieder gleich von Null auf Hundert kommst und persönlich wirst. 
Ja ich entwickle Software! Ja im Bereich der medizinsichen Informatik. Und JA ich glaube, ich habe Ahnung von Serverstrukturen und Datenaustausch in großen Mengen. Ich bin bestimmt kein GURU der alles kann und alles besser weiß (das überlasse ich dann anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Also bitte nur weil du an einer Durchfallanalysesoftware arbeitest mußt du das hier nicht erwähnen um deiner Stimme mehr Gewicht zu geben als nötig.


Hab ich das ? Oder siehst nur Du das so ? - War jedenfalls nicht meine Absicht.


> Richtig du sprichst von deiner Meinung und im nächsten Atemzug plapperst du von der Allgemeinheit.


OK und nochmal zu meiner Aussage: "die User letzten Endes doch geschlossen - konsequent Antworten *könnten*"
Nochmal für Dich "*K Ö N N T E N*"


> Wenn die Festungsraids endlich stabil laufen wird es auch mehr davon geben so ist es dann auch kein Beinbruch wenn man mal nicht an einer Verteidigung teilnehmen kann. Schon garnicht wenn man noch nichtmal im Endlevelbereich spielt.


Freut mich wenn du das so siehst, ich akzeptiere hier deine Meinung. Ein weiterer Post ist also nicht nötig! 

LG,

Mubug


----------



## Lillyan (8. Januar 2009)

Das System kommt doch erst noch. Vielleicht wird es sogar noch 2-3 Änderungen geben, weil man eventuell das ein oder andere nicht bedacht hat. Außerdem habe ich in kurzer Zeit schon 3 Ansätze gelesen, wie es wirklich ablaufen soll.

Ich würde sagen wartet erst einmal ab bis es online ist und das System zum ersten Mal greift, dann kann man sich immer noch beschweren (und das ganze wird ohne allgemeine Floskeln sehr viel glaubwürdiger).

Und nochmal: Bleibt beim Thema. Über euer Können und eure Berufe dürft ihr euch gern per PN unterhalten.


----------



## Churchak (8. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ohne die Nicht-40ger nun angreifen zu wollen, ausser deffen ist das eh nix für euch, als Angreifer hustet euch ja sogar ein NPC um...
> und bis auf die absoluten Hardcore-Gamer,  wer hat mit Level <40 schon genügend  Behütung ?


hmmmm zumindest als heiler hat man locker 3-4 teile zusammen mit 36 +  ka obs an meinem guten aussehn liegt aber bei burgraids würfel ich immer vorne mit . ^^


----------



## Ohties (8. Januar 2009)

ich denke auch, mal sehen wie das wird, vlt kommt es ja auch doch ganz anders (in welche richtung auch immer).

aber das die leute erstmal sensibel drauf reagieren und da recht kritisch sind ist doch eigentlich mehr als verständlich oder? mir begann auch leicht der kamm zu schwellen als ich das gelesen hab, denn die richtung die das ganze hat finde ich auch sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (8. Januar 2009)

Wartet doch am besten erstmal ab. Ich vermute, wie manch anderer hier, dass das nur eine Lösung sein wird, bis Mythic den Fehler im Code gefunden hat. Klar ist es irgendwie blöd, wenn Leute unter level 35 oder dann unter 39 aus dem Festungskampf ausgeschlossen werden. Allerdings gibt es noch genug Sachen die man zu einem Sieg beitragen kann, ohne an der Festung zu stehen. Diejenigen, die da schon mit level 30 oder 35 hinwollen, in der Hoffnung ein Item abzubekommen kann ich nur sagen...Tot bekommt man keinen Würfelbonus und die Chance bei 200+ Leuten ohne Würfelbonus etwas zu gewinnen ist Mikroskopisch gering, auch wenn nicht unmöglich.
Mich persönlich stört dieses System nicht so sehr, da ich mit Level 38 immernoch versuchen kann, die Gegner am Warcamp zu killen oder die anderen Gebiete einnehmen um so die gegner unter druck zu setzen. Und wenn die Stadt angreifbar ist kann ja dann auch jeder rein.


----------



## Pun (8. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe es ist nur eine notlösung die auch später wieder verändert wird. ich glaube die wollen nur ,dass es jetzt gut läuft und zum späteren zeitpunkt machen die es wieder so das alle reinkönnen ( wenn die server besser und stabiler sind)


----------



## Raethor (8. Januar 2009)

Schon geil, wie sich hier angepisst wird.

Fakt ist, dass es eine durchaus akzeptable Übergangslösung ist! Dadurch ist der weitere Endcontent überhaupt erst spielbar... und ich sehe Festungen nicht als solchen an. 
Der wirkliche Endcontent ist das dahinter...

mfg

Raethor


----------



## dent1st (8. Januar 2009)

An sich eine gute Übergangslösung.. aber langfristig sehe ich da Schwarz. Da muss auf jeden im Hintergrund weiterhin dran gearbeitet werden..
Momentan stürzen die Festungszonen ab ok.. aber was ist wenn die Festungen down sind und die Hauptstadt freigegeben wird? Weil sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe können da ja alle mit angreifen und auch lowlevels ihre Stadt verteidigen oder? Wieso kriege ich dann das Gefühl das mit der Hauptstadtzone das selbe wie mit den Festungszonen passiert? Ergo Crash?


----------



## Ascían (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR lang genug gespielt, die komplette Beta mitbekommen und gesehen, wie es sich entwickelt. Ich habe zwar keinen aktiven Account mehr, verfolge trotzdem die Entwicklung und diskutiere mit. Lasst euch was besseres einfallen als: Du spielst doch eh nicht mehr.



Seit du nicht mehr spielst hat sich einiges getan, hol dir wieder ein Abo und du wirst WAR kaum wiedererkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und besser als der Lootking ist es allemal...


----------



## Slaycharly (8. Januar 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Wieso kriege ich dann das Gefühl das mit der Hauptstadtzone das selbe wie mit den Festungszonen passiert? Ergo Crash?



Da hab ich noch garnit dran gedacht,...Super, jetzt hab ich miese Laune^^


----------



## patrick02 (8. Januar 2009)

Das kann eigentlich nur eine vorrüber gehende Maßnahme sein weil ihn nichts besser einfällt! 
Langristig were es einfach nicht gut, weil man ja sein Ruf-LvL in Szenarien grinden müsste!


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt das absolut nicht. Das Prinzip der offenen Spielwelt wird leider noch mehr eingeschränkt, und eine Benachteiligung der loweren Spieler ist auch nicht fair. Lieber die Server in Ordnung bringen, damit sie nicht immer abschmieren!


----------



## deccpqcc (8. Januar 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Wieso kriege ich dann das Gefühl das mit der Hauptstadtzone das selbe wie mit den Festungszonen passiert? Ergo Crash?



vielleicht kommt das gefühl ja daher das du keine ahnung von städteraids hast ?
es sollte eigentlich langsam mal bekannt sein das städteraids instanziert sind, max. 72:72


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das absolut nicht. Das Prinzip der offenen Spielwelt wird leider noch mehr eingeschränkt, und eine Benachteiligung der loweren Spieler ist auch nicht fair. Lieber die Server in Ordnung bringen, damit sie nicht immer abschmieren!



Offene Spielwelt wird nirgendwo eingegrenzt, lowere Spieler haben eben nix im Endcontent zu suchen. Ist bei WoW so, bei AoC, bei HdRO und eben auch bei WAR... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sangeet (8. Januar 2009)

Die Einschränkung gilt auch für 40er Chars, es gibt einen Hardcap, steht doch in den notes. Es werden leute vom Endgame ausgeschlossen, überwiegend auf Destro Seite da dort Mehr Spieler sind. Für mich mal eine Sinnvolle Massnahme, da so auch ein Kräftegleichgewicht entsteht und nicht Destro durch Mass Zerg einen Auto Win bekommt, das ist nicht nur ein Temp Fix, das ist etwas was für die Balance gut ist.


----------



## dent1st (8. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt das gefühl ja daher das du keine ahnung von städteraids hast ?
> es sollte eigentlich langsam mal bekannt sein das städteraids instanziert sind, max. 72:72




ähmmm... wenn das wirklich so ist.. Ja ich habe auch keine genaue Ahnung wie das abläuft..
war ja nur ein Gefühl.. Gefühle können täuschen.. nicht nur in der Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja aber jetzt mal ernsthaft?? Die sind Instanziert?? 72vs72 ?? omg??
Ich dachte das wäre dann ein einziges Chaos und man kann moschen und plündern, simple Bewohner NPCs töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



okay das enttäuscht mich jetzt o.0

...

..

.


----------



## deccpqcc (8. Januar 2009)

ja kann man.
oder was sinnvolles machen, zb die pq um die stadt zu erobern.
oder danach die bosse angehen.
hat alles timer übrigens.


----------



## DerTingel (8. Januar 2009)

Smie schrieb:


> und wer vom Level her in das T4 Gebiet passt sollte auch zu Festungen "dürfen" - und sei es nur als Deff. Den unter 40er jetzt hier die Schuld für die Serverabstürze geben zu wollen spricht Bände über die mittlerweile entstandene Community in War. Denkt mal darüber nach.



ja, t4 keepraids können sie gerne dabei sein. aber t5 ist m.e. für lvl40 chars
ich gebe den unter lvl40 nicht die schuld, aber sie können dort eh nicht helfen, gerade bei angriffen auf die festung. beim deffen ok, aber meist sind sie dann auch nur rufspender.
mfg

&#8364;: ja, heiler sind da im vorteil. sie können zwar alleine nichts reissen, weder questen noch grinden, dafür können sie die gruppe auch unterstützen, wenn sie noch nicht das nötige level haben. aber das gilt wirklich nur für heilerklassen. fragt mal n melee dps, wie er sich gefühlt hat, als er das erste mal mit lvl 29-31 die t4 szenarien betreten hat. sicher nicht gut.


----------



## Nachtrot (8. Januar 2009)

find ich scheiße so eine Instanzierung. Da muss ich nicht abwarten "wie das sich auswirkt". Instazierung ist immer scheiße. Hat mich auch bei AoC gestört. Die mussten das auch machen weil kein Geld für gute Server.


----------



## Grondag (8. Januar 2009)

@Pymonte,   Deine Art sich über Spieler auszulassen, welche noch nicht 40 sind, ist schon sehr bedenklich!  

Offene Spielwelt wird nirgendwo eingegrenzt, lowere Spieler haben eben nix im Endcontent zu suchen. Ist bei WoW so, bei AoC, bei HdRO und eben auch bei WAR...​
1. ist das schon einmal ein Widerspruch in sich, denn eine offene Spielwelt ist gerade dadurch geprägt, das sich Spieler auch unterhalb Lev 40 überall bewegen können, einzig die NPC und im RVR Spieler gebieten dort Einhalt.

2. sollte der Vergleich mit anderen Spielen, außer evtl der eigenen, für Mythik keinerlei Maßstab sein. Wenn man zu seinem Produkt stehen kann, gute Qualität abliefert ist das Produkt selbst der Maßstab.

3. ist Mythik nicht neu im Geschäft und haben trotzdem den Fehler gemacht ein unfertiges Spiel an den Kunden zu bringen. Die Leute haben vor Jahren DAOC entwickelt, ein Spiel welches einen rel. geringen Kundenkreis anspricht und schon dort waren Schlachten mit mehr als 400 Spielern zu bewältigen. Wenn man sich nun in den Massenmarkt begibt ist es nur logisch das sich die Spielerzahlen in den Schlachten erhöhen, dazu kommt das Mythik jetzt schon einige Zeit hatte die Server anzupassen. 

4. muß ich als 40er sagen, wenn in meiner WB 33, 39, 35, 29 Leute sind und die leisten ihren guten Beitrag dann bin ich eher dankbar, als das ich den Spieler sage: verschwinde du 32 Git deine Heilung ist dreck, ich heile doch viel besser und deshalb ist dein Beitrag den du hier leisten willst auch nichts wert und überhaupt schau dir WOW an....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @Pymonte: Es ist anmaßend? Wozu ist eine Beta denn da? Zum Testen, richtig. Wieso haben sie denn die T4 Zonen mit maximal 300 - 400 Testern getestet in der Beta (nichtmal die Festungen, soweit kam es nie durch Bugs), wenn im releasten Spiel mit bis zu 500 - 1000 Spielern zu rechnen ist?
> Und ja, es ist eine Zeitfrage gewesen. Eine Frage, die man mit "leider zu wenig investiert" beantworten kann.



Das letzte WE vor der Open Beta haben wir BEIDE Hauptstädte zerlegt - aber dennoch hattest du nie diese Masse. Selbst in der Open Beta oder mit Warteschlangen hat es die Server nicht zerrissen. 

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, das wenn nur 30+ Spieler dort sind, wir kaum Probleme hätten. Aber so oft wie ich an Festungen (oder auch an Keeps in der letzten Zone wenn es schon kurz vorm Lock war) schon <28 Spieler gesehen habe ... Ich nehme das auch den Leuten nicht übel, denn wenn ich klein wäre, würde ich auch vorbei schauen wollen und sehen was da abgeht. Das Ergebnis is aber ähnlich wie in DAoC, wo die Hibs ihre 20er Animisten twinks in den Keeps platziert haben und die Zone zerlegten. 

Ich persl. finde den Schritt richtig und (erstmal) notwendig, damit die Eroberungen endlich mal einen Sinn bekommen, denn so ist es z.T. sehr demotivierend - und keiner möchte sicherlich das es wie in DAoC wird, wo man nur auf einem Sonntag Morgen zwischen 5-10 Uhr auf Relikte losgegangen ist ...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

Grondag schrieb:


> @Pymonte,   Deine Art sich über Spieler auszulassen, welche noch nicht 40 sind, ist schon sehr bedenklich!
> 
> Offene Spielwelt wird nirgendwo eingegrenzt, lowere Spieler haben eben nix im Endcontent zu suchen. Ist bei WoW so, bei AoC, bei HdRO und eben auch bei WAR...​



Ist schon bedenklich, wie man so eine Meinung bilden kann.

Ums nochmal klarzustellen: Ich bin selber mit meinem Main noch NICHT lvl 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch finde ich, das ein Erfolg am T5 Keep sinnvoller und angenehmer für die Spieler ist, als ein Servercrash, der durch Überflutung von low-levelern hervorgerufen wird. Die Welt wird allerdings nicht eingeschränkt... erst ab einer sehr großen Spielerzahl greift das System. Ich dachte, sowas müsste nicht nochmal durchgekaut werden. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich ind er Festung als lvl 34 Tank (bin Schwarzork) reißen möchte. Ich halte nix aus, hab keine Behütung und die Feinde lachen sich vermutlich kaputt, wenn sie mich sehen, mehr aber auch nicht. Allerdings belege ich einen Platz für einen Spieler, der vielleicht was reißen könnte. Wenn dann der Server crasht, bin ICH schuld, da ich einfach Platz belegt habe, ohne was zu bewirken. Solange der Server stabil läuft, würd ich gern mitmachen, und wenns nur als Ablenkung ist. Wenn dann aber die kritische Menge erreicht ist, sollte man vielleicht persönlich etwas zurücktreten, damit die Fraktion dann wenigstens den Sieg davontragen kann. Und es voerst keine Servercrashes gibt.
 Vielleicht gehts dann auch endlich vorran in den Kampagnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Vergleich ist normal und typisch. jeder weiß, was WAR von anderen Spielen übernommen hat und daher definieren sich auch die Fehler die Entstehen. WAR hat nun mal einen Endcontent und der ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie in den anderen Spielen. 

Mythic hat keinen Fehler gemacht, WAR ist weit entfernt von unfertig. Und eine Serveraufwertung wird das Problem nicht beheben, auf jedenfall nicht dauerhaft und 100%. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal etwas Ruhe bewahren und abwarten.

Zu deinem 4. sag ich mal nichts, ka was du dir dabei gedacht hast. Hat nix mit der Realität zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (8. Januar 2009)

Was soll die ganze Diskussion hier eigentlich?! 

Selbst, wenn sie "nur" 200vs200 oder 250vs250 zulassen... Sind das die größten Schlachten, die ich kenne. Ich habe 4 Jahre DAoC gespielt und Schlachten in dieser Größe vielleicht 2 mal erlebt.

Was in diesem Thread abgeht, ist das sich hier ein paar Leute einen Spaß daraus machen, die WAR-Spieler zu provozieren. Und ein paar weitere springen auf den Zug auf, vermutlich weil sie es für "cool" halten, anti zu sein.

Die Lösung ist noch nicht mal live und es wird geheult und gequengelt, dass Spieler vom Endcontent ausgeschlossen werden. Denkt mal scharf nach und erinnert euch an die MMORPG die ihr vorher gespielt habt.
WoW, DAoC u.a. Dort wurden Spieler vielleicht nicht von der Spielmechanik ausgeschlossen, aber ich erinnere mich noch an Kharazan (hab WoW nur bis 70 gespielt) dort wurden Spieler nicht in die 10er Gruppen reingelassen, die maxlevel waren, aber eben noch ein paar grüne Teile anhatten! Genauso gab es Instanzen für deren reines erreichen Flugmounts nötig waren! 

Das gleiche in DAoC (weiss nicht mehr, wie die Instanz hieß, aber war eine Höhle mit riesigen Bossen), wer dort nicht 50 war, konnte in den meisten Gruppen gleich wieder abtreten!

Also hört auf mit dem Gejammer, weil sie eine Festungszone auf z.B. 500 Mann ZEITWEISE festlegen.

Ist das Buffed-Forum inzwischen wirklich so abgerissen oder warum nehmen solche Threads immer mehr zu? Zu allen Spielen, nich nur zu WAR!

Zu eurem Glück bin ich kein Mod, dann wären solche "Provozier"-Threads spätestens nach dem 2. oder 3. Flame dicht!


----------



## gkopesky (8. Januar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> €: ja, heiler sind da im vorteil. sie können zwar alleine nichts reissen, weder questen noch grinden, dafür können sie die gruppe auch unterstützen, wenn sie noch nicht das nötige level haben. aber das gilt wirklich nur für heilerklassen. fragt mal n melee dps, wie er sich gefühlt hat, als er das erste mal mit lvl 29-31 die t4 szenarien betreten hat. sicher nicht gut.



glaub mir, mit einem Feuerzauberer machen die ersten T4 Szenarios auch nur minimal Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da fällt man schneller um, als man schauen kann... nachher gehts aber und man steht plötzlich ganz oben in der Nahrungskette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg,
g.


----------



## DerTingel (8. Januar 2009)

und im endeffekt waren m.e. die meisten spieler, die sich über diese regelung beschweren, noch nie in einer festung drin, und können somit garnicht beurteilen, ob sie dort wirklich sinnvoll etwas machen können. 
es soll ja keine diskriminierung oder beleidigung sein, aber ich versuche ja auch nicht mit lvl 20 nem raid zu helfen der ne t4 burg einnimmt. klar, das spielt setzt mir keine grenzen. ich könnte es versuchen. aber hat das auch sinn? nein, hat es nicht.
mfg


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Dämliche Lösung wie ich finde .... sollen sie die Hardware aufrüsten anstelle den Spielern den "Sowieso einzigen Inhalt zu verwehren"


----------



## DerTingel (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dämliche Lösung wie ich finde .... sollen sie die Hardware aufrüsten anstelle den Spielern den "Sowieso einzigen Inhalt zu verwehren"



und du meinst die hardware reisst es raus? ich glaube nicht. auch wenn sie wenig drüber sagen, woran denn die servercrashs liegen, m.e. sind es laufzeitfehler, die bei der berechnung großer spielmengen auftreten. ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass die "geisterbilder", also die spieler, mounts etc, welche einfach irgendwo auf der map rumstehen, auch etwas damit zu tun haben. und da hilft auch keine hardware, denn selbst die erreicht ihre grenzen wenn sich die fehler aufsummieren.
programmieren ist nunmal nicht so einfach, und einen fehler in einem komplexen code zu finden, stellen sich hier einige sicherlich zu einfach vor. 
mfg


----------



## Gumja (8. Januar 2009)

Blödes Beispiel...

Bisher waren selten mehr als 4 bis 5 WB's + einige Mitläufer und ewige Solisten damit beschäftigt die "letzte" Zone zu locken...
Lass es mal viele Spieler gewesen sein... dann waren es vielleicht 200 Chars die auf Mal die Festung stürmen wollten...
Nehmen wir mal das gleiche als Deffer... sind 400 Chars insgesammt...

Spätestens nach 10 bis 15 Minuten, während man schon IN der festung kämpft, gehts mit dem Lag los...
Die Deffer rufen alles zur Hilfe, was nur Ansatzweise die Zone betreten kann... und selbst bei den ANgreifern machen sich sogar der ein oder andere T3 Raid auf den Weg in die Festung...

Übern Daum gepeilt haben wir also ca. nach 15 Minuten in und um die Festung herum zwischen 500 und 600 Spieler...
Und ganz ehrlich... ich glaube eher, das es ne ganze Menge weniger sind... und nur Mythic/Goa wissen da sicher genauere Zahlen... udn die wollen sie jetzt also beschneiden...
Sagen wir auf... maximal 400...

a) Was passiert, wenn die Angreifer nun mit 300 Spielern die Festung stürmen und es nur maximal 100 Deffer in die Festung geschafft haben?

b) Wass passiert, wenn die Deffer schlau genug waren kurz bevor die letzte Zone gelockt wird bereits mit 400 Mann in der Festung zu sitzen?


----------



## Grondag (8. Januar 2009)

Denke nicht das hier irgendwer behauptet hätte, er wünschte sich die Servercrash´s. Einen erfolgreichen Raid wünscht sich jeder Spieler, ob als Verteidiger oder Angreifer. Es wäre sonst recht sinnfrei, dieses Spiel zu spielen. Ist nur die Frage: wie das Problem gelöst wird. 
Und es ist ja nicht so das Mythic das Problem erst seit 1Monat kennt und nicht die finanziellen Mittel hätte es zu beheben. Das schaffen, wenn auch mit einiger Mühe, recht arme Leute wie CCP mit Eve.(im Gegensatz zum WAR-Backround). Das technische Verbesserungen nicht von Dauer sind ist auch jedem klar, deshalb passt man im Normalfall die Technik den Umständen immer wieder an. Somit wird ein Crash nicht 100% ausgeschlossen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein Vielfaches verringert.
Zum 34er Tank: Es mag durchaus beim Angriff im Inneren Probleme geben(Behütung wurde schon genannt), Aber einen sinnvollen Beitrag zu leisten, sofern der Spieler will, möchte ich dem nicht absprechen. In der Verteidigung, die Tanks ohnehin mehrere Blockreihen stellen, bist du sicher gern gesehen. 

Zum Vergleichen, das habe ich nicht bestritten ich habe nicht einmal vom Vergleich gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich versuche ein Produkt herzustellen, dann vergleiche ich natürlich auch mit meinen Konkurrenten. Aber mein Wettbewerber ist doch bitte nicht mein Maßstab. Das funktioniert doch meist nur, um billig etwas abzukupfern. Für eine Marke nicht empfehlenswert und WARHAMMER ist für mich eine Marke.  Aber gut, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

zu 4.^^ WAR sollte halt für die Spieler wenig Eingrenzung und viel Spielraum bieten (nicht zuerst dem Kunden etwas zumuten, sondern erstmal alle anderen Optionen ausschöpfen....dann kann auch der 34er Schwarzork eine Wand gegen seine Feinde sein....), eben ganz im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo fast das gesamte PVP etc in Instanzen untergebracht ist. Und in der Hinsicht ist von WAR hoffentlich noch einiges zu erhoffen. Schließlich hatten sie DAOC und wenn auch dort nicht alles rosig war, hätte man doch so einige Gute Dinge gleich einbauen können.


----------



## Skullzigg (8. Januar 2009)

Morainne schrieb:


> Auf vier US Servern wurde nun ein Spielerlimit für die T4 Festungen aufgespielt. Dabei werden zuerst Spieler mit Stufe 35 oder geringer in das nächste Kriegslager teleportiert, wenn ein bestimmter Wert erreicht wird. Beim nächsten Grenzwert erleidet dann alle unter 37 das gleiche Schicksal.
> 
> When the Fortress population reaches certain population thresholds, players who are attempting to enter the area of the besieged Fortress that are Rank 35 and below will be teleported to the warcamp for the region they are in. When the next area population threshold has been met, players that are Rank 37 and below will be teleported to the warcamp. The final population threshold applies to players that are Rank 39 and below. Once the total population cap has been met for the area surrounding the Fortress, all players that attempt to enter the area will be teleported back to the region’s warcamp.
> 
> ...



Ja, also die Idee ist eigentlich ganz nett wenn man daran denkt das es so zu vielen Server-Crashes gekommen ist.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das letzte WE vor der Open Beta haben wir BEIDE Hauptstädte zerlegt - aber dennoch hattest du nie diese Masse. Selbst in der Open Beta oder mit Warteschlangen hat es die Server nicht zerrissen.


Mit Festungskampf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Hauptstädte selbst sind instanziert, da müssen bloß die Instanz-Server halten.
Sinnvoll wäre ein Festungskampf in der open Beta gewesen, am ende für ein paar Stündchen. StressTest nennt man sowas. Andere Entwickler nutzen die open Beta eben nicht nur für Werbungszwecke.
Chance verpasst, wieder Spieler sauer.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mit Festungskampf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ums nochmal hervorzuholen. nenne mir doch bitte die anderen? Bei welchem MMORPG lief den nach release alles im Endgame rund? Das scheint ja deine einzige Behauptung zu sein, für ein Argument fehlen allerdings noch belegende Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

Bei keinem Pymonte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry ich finde die Diskussion über Dinge die man hätte im Vorfeld tun oder nicht tun können extrem mühseelig und 4 Monate nach Release auch etwas fehl am Platz. Noch dazu weil es nichtmal Bestand des Themas ist. In sofern ist dieser Teil der Diskussion hiermit beendet. Bleibt beim Thema - der Änderung an den Endzonen - Danke.


----------



## Patso (8. Januar 2009)

ich finds gut weil wen dies so lassen wies is heulen auch alle rum und jetzt machen se was und was passiert ? mimimimimimimimi das passt net und das net und goa stinkt mimimimimi außerdem kann man ja nich nur 1 gebiet / festung / wasauchimmer angreifen... und ganz ehrlich ihr sucht doch alle nur nen grund zu motzen stimmts oder hab ich recht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Okay... was ich mich frage.....

Wann wird eigendlich die notlösung aufgespielt? Würde ich mich interessieren... wenn hier ein datum angegeben wurde muss ich mich entschuldigen aber ich finde es unter den ganze flames net


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn es in Amiland funktioniert eventuell noch diese Woche.
Und bitte Quote mir mal einen Flame hier aus dem thread, ich find die nich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn es in Amiland funktioniert eventuell noch diese Woche.
> Und bitte Quote mir mal einen Flame hier aus dem thread, ich find die nich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay... dann ma abwarten...

Zu den Flames... muss ich eigendlich nicht Quoten... vlt sieht das jeder anders was flame is un was net... aber wenn man sich anfängt zu streiten und so langsam aber sicher am thema vorbei schwimmt dann würde ich ma drauf tippen das es meiner meinung nach flame ähnliche dinge sind.... check einfach die posts wo beleidigungen und so drin sind... sofern die fleißigen Mods sie nicht entfernt haben


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und bitte Quote mir mal einen Flame hier aus dem thread, ich find die nich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein tut er nicht und ich denke ich habe mich hier nun schon mehrfach klar und deutlich zum Thema "Off-Topic", "Spamm" und "unnötige Provokation" geäußert. Jetzt ist echt mal gut.


----------



## Mulgor (9. Januar 2009)

Die Instanzierung war doch blos eine Frage der Zeit... wurde schon oft mal diskutiert hier in der Com.

Ich find das mal garnicht so schlecht, so lange beide Seiten die gleichen Limits haben und nicht ein Overall-Limit gilt. Sonst wäre das mal schön bescheiden, wenn man eine Festung/T4Keep angreifen will und da sitzen schon soviel Deffer drin, das man sich noch net mal mit einem KT dem ganzen nähern kann (übertriebenes Beispiel)

Interresant find ich den Aspekt, das man hier keine Zahlen genannt hat, wie hoch das Limit denn sein wird... also wenn es nur 5 KT vs. 5 KT Schlachten geben wird, dann ist das schon viel, das würde mir persönlich schon fast reichen, entspricht etwa 240 Leuten, mehr traue ich denen aus der Softwarbastelbude Mythic eh net zu. Der Servercrash tritt glaub nach meinen Schätzungen z. Zt. bei etwa 14 KTs gesamt ein.....
so hatte ich auf Hergig zumindest das Gefühl. 

Limits werden ja vielleicht ja auch noch nach oben verschoben.... wenn das Spiel weiter optimiert werden kann. Ist für Mythic ja auch erstmal ne Lösung um den Content überhaupt erstmal spielbar zu machn, wobei ich das mit dem Level-Cap ein bischen doof find... zumal vielleicht die Seite die grad deffen will nichts besseres als Lvl 37 anzubieten hat, da die 40er vielleicht grad in ner Ini rumhängen... Naja wenigstens bleiben die Deffer ja drin, auch wenn es Nur Lvl 37er oder weniger sind.

Interresant find ich allerdings, das auch die Verhältnisse von Angreifer:Verteidiger einfach hart festgelegt wurden.... Wieviele das sein dürfen, darüber hat man in der News auch net viel erfahren können.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie das denn so funzen wird, lass uns doch erstmal abwarten und dann den nächsten Thread aufmachen, wenns soweit ist. Ungelegte Eier zu begackern ist in dem Fall eh unnötig... Das WE wirds ja zeigen, was ein Festungsraid so alles möglich macht. Und wehe der Server kackt dann trotzdem ab!


----------



## Dragoon187 (9. Januar 2009)

Es ist wichtig zu erwähnen, dass dies keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen auf die meisten Belagerungen haben sollte. Es werden weiterhin hunderte von Spielern an der Belagerung teilnehmen können – diese Änderung dient vielmehr dem Zweck, die Stabilität in diesen großangelegten Schlachten verlässlicher zu machen.

Da die Verteidiger bei einer Belagerung stets einen taktischen Vorteil haben, erhalten die Angreifer die Chance, in größeren Nummern auf dem Schlachtfeld zu erscheinen. 

Also ab aufs Schlachtfeld, zerschmettert eure Feinde, erobert ihre Burgen *und wählt eure Verbündeten weise*!


das sagt doch schon alles, net aufregen abwarten


----------



## rosabuffed (9. Januar 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Also ab aufs Schlachtfeld, zerschmettert eure Feinde, erobert ihre Burgen *und wählt eure Verbündeten weise*!



Selektieren, Sortieren, Diskriminieren....dann ist es wie in WOW
Du willst in unsere Raidgilde, Kleiner?
/ignore [PlayerLevel<40]

...es ist nur eine Notlösung.......es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....


----------



## Gookitz (9. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Selektieren, Sortieren, Diskriminieren....dann ist es wie in WOW
> Du willst in unsere Raidgilde, Kleiner?
> /ignore [PlayerLevel<40]
> 
> ...es ist nur eine Notlösung.......es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....es ist nur eine Notlösung....



Ja, es ist nur eine Notlösung, eine gute finde ich. Sie ist für alle fair unter den gegeben Umständen. 

Das Update in den USA wird nun auch - in diesem Moment - auf europäischen Servern aufgespielt. Was hoffentlich zeigt, dass das Update erfolgreich übernommen wurde in den USA.

Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=en&id_news=en333

PS.: Achja, ich will an dieser Stelle nochmal hinweisen, dass es afaik keine Beweise für Server von GOA mit minderwertiger Hardware gibt. Ich persönlich lese ziemlich oft auf Warhammer Alliance und dort findet man weniger flame über Server-Crashes. Ob das nun das Gerücht stützt kann jeder sehen wie er will. 
Aber gewisse Personen sollten aufhören dann sowas zu posten wie, "Ach, hab ich ja gewusst, scheiss GOA etc bla". Genausowenig interessiert es Leute ob sie ihr Abo küngigen oder ob sie lieber ihr "WoW" spielen. Ich bin gespannt wann diese Leute ganz still und klamm wieder zurückkommen werden.

PPS.: Ich kann nur an alle, und besonders an die erhitzten Gemüter raten, abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerrag (9. Januar 2009)

Bei allem nötigen Respekt,

T4 Keeps Spielerlimitierung, ist eine gute vorrübergehende lösung.

mfg

Kerrag


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. Januar 2009)

Solange damit die Festungen fallen können sollen sie es vorerst so machen.Das weiter daran gearbeitet wird es auch ohne Einschränkungen ans laufen zu kriegen dürfte klar sein...


----------



## ErebusX (9. Januar 2009)

"Folks,

First, Happy New Year all!

Second, these changes are not "the fix" but rather the first step in solving the crashing issue that occurs in some large-scale fortress battles. As I said late last year we will do what is necessary to ensure that the all of our players get to enjoy and progress through all aspects of oRvR system without worrying about the server crashing on them. We will continue to work on the code and as we are confident that we've made additional improvements to the code so that we can raise the caps, we will raise the caps. Also, we are working on creating additional oRvR opportunities for those that are "capped out" to participate in the main fortress battles.

The most important thing we could do with fortresses right now was to put in a cap and so we did it. Additional improvements to the code take time and we weren't about to allow the situation with some large-scale fortress battles resulting in a crash to continue in the hopes that the improvements would come "real soon now". That approach is almost always the wrong approach. As always, we'll do what we need to do in order to continue to make a great game even better even if that means changing/adding/subtracting things.

Mark"

http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...364/r109901945/


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> "Folks,
> 
> First, Happy New Year all!
> [... Fullquote...]
> ...



Okay... erklärt wieder einige sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar wo gehobelt wird fallen spähne.... würde das genauso handhaben wenn ich in deren Schuhe wäre.

Und ich bin ma gespannt was die im sinne von erweiterten ORVR Möglichkeiten meinen für jene die halb net mehr rein konnten....


Okay... dann heißt es eigendlich Abwarten und tee trinken... die werden es schon richten


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Ich sag ma so... beruihgt euch alle erst ma und seht wie es sich spielen lässt... mehr könne wir eh nicht machen und ma ganz ehrlich meint ihr die machen sich die mühe sich etliche der sachen hier durchzulesen?


----------



## mephistostraum (9. Januar 2009)

Ich werde vom Endcontent ausgeschlossen. Hiermit protestiere ich. Ich wede GOA verklagen. Denn mein Potential wird nicht erkannt. Ich bin ein mächtiger Schamane, ich bin Gotthealer, mein großer heal heilt 12 hp. Ich trage mein letztes Hemd. Und ich habe mich mutig aufgemacht, den Gefahren dieser Welt zu trotzen. Ich werde den beschwerlichen Weg auf mich nehmen, ich werde als jünglicher Schamane mich in den Reikwald aufmachen und warten bis meine großen grünen Brüdern und Schwerstern mit ihren Schwerten das Tor einhämmern. Ich werde dann dabei sein.

Und kein 30er Spargeltarzan wird mich daran hindern, mich verspotten, mich flamen. ich werde mein Potential ausschöpfen. Und in einem geschichtlichen Moment werden ich mit einem 1000seitigen würfel auf 1000 würfeln, dass ich den Kommandanten umlegen werde. Ich werde vor ihm stehen, an alle 30iger und 40iger Chars vorbei. Der Kommandant schaut mich an, ich ihn, dann ist er tot.

ich werde Waaghh schreien und den Kommandanten töten. Ich werde reichhaltig belohnt werden, mit 5 goldenen Säcken. Diese werde ich gut verwahren, bis ich einst sie tragen kann (Jahre später).

Ich mache mich dann mal auf. Claudius, Schamane level 1.

Und bitte keiner darf sagen, ich darf aus einem Content ausgeschlossen werden. Ich bin ich, ich bezahle WARhaftes Geld. Und, ahhhh, die erste große Ratte, level 4 verfolgt mich gerade.

Aber keinen Angst ich komme schon an im Reikwald und dann werdet ihr sehen........


Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld und nehmt euch in Acht vor mir.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Januar 2009)

mephistostraum schrieb:


> Ich werde vom Endcontent ausgeschlossen. Hiermit protestiere ich. Ich wede GOA verklagen. Denn mein Potential wird nicht erkannt. Ich bin ein mächtiger Schamane, ich bin Gotthealer, mein großer heal heilt 12 hp.
> [...]
> Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld und nehmt euch in Acht vor mir.



rofl kartoffel, das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Gookitz (9. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich sag ma so... beruihgt euch alle erst ma und seht wie es sich spielen lässt... mehr könne wir eh nicht machen und ma ganz ehrlich meint ihr die machen sich die mühe sich etliche der sachen hier durchzulesen?




Nein definitiv nicht, da im englischen Forum in dem ich lese Threads meinst sehr schnell sehr lang werden, weil dort eine Internationale Community herrscht. Was mich am meisten beeindruckt wie sie es schaffen die nötigen Informationen aus diesen Threads zu fischen, da es Stunden dauert sie alle zu lesen. Da wundert es mich nicht das viele Bugs noch im Spiel sind. Es brauch Zeit sie zu finden und zu reparieren. 
Was nicht dazu Beiträgt sind Flame Threads in dem mit nicht empirischen Argumenten oder gar Behauptungen nur über die eigene Klasse gejammert wird. Sowas führt am Ende dazu das Klassen generft werden obwohl man es hätte anders lösen können, die die Klasse im Endeffekt immer noch nützlich, aber nicht zu stark/schwach machen.
Ich finde Leute die Threads über klassenspezifische Probleme aktuell halten einfach nur Klasse. Wenn jeder dazu beitragen würde so wie sie, werden wir über kurz oder lang belohnt werden.

Als kleines leckerli -> Warhammer Alliance - Dev Post Tracker 
Vom Community Team von Mythic hat keiner richtige Ferien gehabt glaubt mir das! 

P.S.: Meint ihr das hat Diskussionsbedarf in diesem Thread oder sollte nicht lieber ein neuer erstellt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten von jemanden der bei einem Fortress Raid nach dem Patch dabei war.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Gookitz schrieb:


> Nein definitiv nicht, da im englischen Forum in dem ich lese Threads meinst sehr schnell sehr lang werden, weil dort eine Internationale Community herrscht. Was mich am meisten beeindruckt wie sie es schaffen die nötigen Informationen aus diesen Threads zu fischen, da es Stunden dauert sie alle zu lesen. Da wundert es mich nicht das viele Bugs noch im Spiel sind. Es brauch Zeit sie zu finden und zu reparieren.
> Was nicht dazu Beiträgt sind Flame Threads in dem mit nicht empirischen Argumenten oder gar Behauptungen nur über die eigene Klasse gejammert wird. Sowas führt am Ende dazu das Klassen generft werden obwohl man es hätte anders lösen können, die die Klasse im Endeffekt immer noch nützlich, aber nicht zu stark/schwach machen.
> Ich finde Leute die Threads über klassenspezifische Probleme aktuell halten einfach nur Klasse. Wenn jeder dazu beitragen würde so wie sie, werden wir über kurz oder lang belohnt werden.
> 
> ...



Is schon richtig... viele sachen könnten anderst gehandhabt werden wenn man sachlich bliebe... 

Aber ma danke für den Link werde mir den ma ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaycharly (9. Januar 2009)

Ist denn schon gepatcht? 

Mich würde auch brennend interessieren wenn jemand der bereits dabei war (sofern schon gepatcht wurde) ein kleines Resumee darbieten könnte wie sich die Änderungen denn nun ausgewirkt haben.

Weil nur heulen und sagen das is kacke und das find ich voll nix ist ja nicht das Wahre oder?

Allgemein wird hier zu viel gemunkelt. 
Also falls einer der (sorry) Arbeitslosen oder auch Urlauber oder Schüler die blau machen oder Schichtarbeiter oder wer auch immer um die Zeit wirklich zocken kann einen Bericht abgeben könnte wäre das sehr zu begrüßen.

Grüße

Slaycharly (der mehr oder minder Arbeitende) ----> PS: Das wär ein Titel den man durch den Wälzer freischalten können müsste^^


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Ist denn schon gepatcht?
> 
> Mich würde auch brennend interessieren wenn jemand der bereits dabei war (sofern schon gepatcht wurde) ein kleines Resumee darbieten könnte wie sich die Änderungen denn nun ausgewirkt haben.
> 
> ...



Sin soweit ich es sehe immer noch am patchen... bin ma gespannt wann es los geht... und die auswirkungen werden wir eh erst gegen nachmittag sehen wo dann mehr los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin echt ma gespannt


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Allgemein wird hier zu viel gemunkelt.
> Also falls einer der (sorry) Arbeitslosen oder auch Urlauber oder Schüler die blau machen oder Schichtarbeiter oder wer auch immer um die Zeit wirklich zocken kann einen Bericht abgeben könnte wäre das sehr zu begrüßen.
> 
> PS: Das wär ein Titel den man durch den Wälzer freischalten können müsste^^



Ich werd meinen Bericht wohl auch gegen Abend einstellen, da ich zur Arbeiterfraktion gehöre und keinen Urlaub / Schichtdienst habe.
Vielleicht wird es weniger schlimm als alle denken/sagen... Abwarten ich bin jedenfalls froh 40 zu sein nach der News!



Slaycharly schrieb:


> PS: Das wär ein Titel den man durch den Wälzer freischalten können müsste^^


Ich will den Titel "Der Sadist" für 1000 Mitspieler grundlos an DoTs verrecken lassen xD


----------



## Feure (9. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn es wahrlich nicht die schönste Lösung für alle ist, das ganze mit einem Spielerlimit zu belegen, so ost es im Moment doch wohl erstmal eine Möglichkeit diversen Serven überhaupt mal ein vorankommen zu ermöglichen. Wenn ich bei uns daran denke, das wir am Glänzenden Weg und im Reikwald in jeweils einer Stunde 2 mal die Zone gecrasht haben... das nervt nur und bringt keinem etwas. So hat zwar nur ein Teil erstmal etwas davon, aber man kann wenigstens mal rein schnupper wie es weitergeht, wenn eine Seite es schafft die Festung der gegner zu erobern.

Und irgendwann, so hoff ich doch, wird das auch wieder rausgenommen und dann haben wahrlich wieder alle etwas davon... wie gesagt kommt Zeit kommt Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Feure schrieb:


> Auch wenn es wahrlich nicht die schönste Lösung für alle ist, das ganze mit einem Spielerlimit zu belegen, so ost es im Moment doch wohl erstmal eine Möglichkeit diversen Serven überhaupt mal ein vorankommen zu ermöglichen. Wenn ich bei uns daran denke, das wir am Glänzenden Weg und im Reikwald in jeweils einer Stunde 2 mal die Zone gecrasht haben... das nervt nur und bringt keinem etwas. So hat zwar nur ein Teil erstmal etwas davon, aber man kann wenigstens mal rein schnupper wie es weitergeht, wenn eine Seite es schafft die Festung der gegner zu erobern.
> 
> Und irgendwann, so hoff ich doch, wird das auch wieder rausgenommen und dann haben wahrlich wieder alle etwas davon... wie gesagt kommt Zeit kommt Patch
> 
> ...



Is ja auch angeschrieben von denen das es nur vorrüber gehend ist... ich denke schon das sie versuchen ggf den code umzugestalten und so.


----------



## dent1st (9. Januar 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Also ab aufs Schlachtfeld, zerschmettert eure Feinde, erobert ihre Burgen *und wählt eure Verbündeten weise*!



Also.. ich finde das nicht soo wirklich diskriminierend.. ich bin selbst noch nicht 40.. grade mal 25.. Aber ich finde die Regelung ganz ok.. Wenn es um die Verteidigung einer unsrer Hauptfestungen geht. Nimmt man halt nur die großen Jungs mit in den Krieg.. die Elite quasi.. da gehts schließlich schon um was.. und wenn ich dann nicht in dem Gebiet sein darf und nen 40er "kratzen" stört mich das garnicht so.. aber ich erwarte von unseren 40ern auf Helmgart das sie GAS geben!

For the Order


----------



## Tannenbernie (9. Januar 2009)

"Frage bezüglich älteren MMOs mit Kollisionsabfrage:



heretik schrieb:


> Bei welchen denn?



So direkt fällt mir CoH ein, hab ich 2003 - 2004 gespielt, sind aber immer noch online. Hatten schon seit Start Kollisionsabfrage, was besonders bei Teammissionen innerhalb von Gebäuden zu so manchem Chaos führet und sicherlich noch führt. Aber Resourcen fressen tuts nicht, das war nie nen Problem bei CoH soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> "Frage bezüglich älteren MMOs mit Kollisionsabfrage:
> 
> 
> 
> So direkt fällt mir CoH ein, hab ich 2003 - 2004 gespielt, sind aber immer noch online. Hatten schon seit Start Kollisionsabfrage, was besonders bei Teammissionen innerhalb von Gebäuden zu so manchem Chaos führet und sicherlich noch führt. Aber Resourcen fressen tuts nicht, das war nie nen Problem bei CoH soweit ich mich erinnere.




Wars irgendwie auch nie.... okay es hatte nie die massen an spielern wie sie heute einige games haben... aber es hat seinen reiz und in ferner zukunft bringt das team eine neue version raus... die das ganze aufgreift und einige sachen anderst handhaben wird... Champions Online.


Was ansatzweise aber bei COH zu Chaos führte war wenn 2 Bruiser mit den ausmasen von Rhyno aus der Spiedermangeschichte im vordergrund steht und die dann noch alle fähigkeiten abrotzten die se hatten... geppart mit den fähigkeiten der anderen... ne supi ligt und laser show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es war auch recht unterhaltsam....


Aber egal COH is ja net WAR


----------



## Mulgor (11. Januar 2009)

Also der Patch ist definitiv drauf. Gestern Abend auf Hergig im Glanzweg wurden die Destros in ihrer Übermacht deutlich beschnitten und das gleiche ist auch unseren Deffern passiert. In der Tat ist der Zonenserver nicht abgeschmiert, das ganze lief dann die vollen 60 Minuten durch. Soviel zum Thema Stabilität. So kamen dann in meinem Fall etwa 10-15 Frames am Client an, einigermasen (un-)spielbar.

Anzahl der WBs auf Order Seite warens nicht mehr wie 3-4. Auf Destro vielleicht eine mehr. Für die Angreifer war es nicht möglich unsere Verteidigung aufzubrechen, das mal vorweg. Unser Nachschub an Spielern, wurde in der Tat, beim betreten von glänzendem Weg sofort wieder ins KL zurück geported.

Die Zone davor konnte natürlich weiter benutzt werden, Etaine wurde genutzt um unseren Nachschub zu stören (mich hats 3x erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Also es gab trotzdem einiges zu tun...

War ein langer Raid Tag gestern, mal gucken was der Sonntag so bringt.


----------



## Maguerita (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin von dieser Änderung nicht begeistert, um dass mal höflich zu formulieren. Gerade mal 100 Verteidiger in der Festung sind erlaubt. Einer von unserer Gilde, der es dort hin geschafft hatte, hatte mal so grob gezählt. Schön für die Elfenfestung wo der Transporter nicht funktioniert und man im Kriegslager landet und erstmal zur Festung hinkommen muss. Wenn man dann von den angeblichen Vorteil der Verteidiger hört, klingt dass für mich wie Hohn. Zerstörung kriegt das äußere Tor in weniger als 10 Minuten klein und wir stehen doof da. Nee dass macht keinen Spaß mehr, wieso denn überhaupt noch hingehen, wenn man eh nicht mehr reinkommt. In meinen Augen wird doch nur wieder mal die Zerstörung bevorzugt.
Die sollen diese scheiß Änderung wieder weg machen.

Und ja mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (11. Januar 2009)

100 Deffer mit einem Keep und einem Held im Rücken + Wachen sollten aber auch reichen... obwohl davon wohl 60 AFK sind und 70 kein TS besitzen... 90 ihre Klasse nicht spielen können und 99 nicht auf den Leader hören (Jeder denkt sich, warum der Rest nicht auf IHN hört^^).


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2009)

Festungskämpfe sind doch jetzt einfacher für die Ordnung. Man kann nicht mehr vor einer Übermacht stehen. Und Keep-Def war eigentlich immer leichter als ein Angriff.


----------



## Niburu (12. Januar 2009)

Die Aussage das die Destros bevorzugt werden versteh ic hauch nicht. Einfach kein Gebiet vor einer Festung haben und fertig....was man dafür tun musst ist Open RvR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (12. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Wenn du dich 5 Level lang nur im openRvR rumtreibst bist du kaum ein Casual <g> aber das definiert jeder anders denke ich mal. Ich sehe jedenfalls bisher mehr Leute in BT-Zeug als in Auslöscher-Klamotten wenn sie frisch 31+ sind.  Vor allem ist es gerade für jemanden der nicht regelmässig Burgen erobert sehr sehr schwer an die Teile ranzukommen. Ich hab derweil schon leichte  Zuckungen wenn meine Twinks im T3 bei 10 oder mehr Burgen am Tag maximal einen güldenen Beutel abgreifen (von dem System mal ab das ich 4x die Brust im Beutel hatte und andere in derselben Zeit 4x den Helm, sehr sinnig)



Mir fehlt seid 36 auch nur noch der Helm. Die Schultern hatte ich auch schon zweimal und in BT habe ich bisher in vier goldenen Beuteln aus vier verschiedenen PQs viermal handschuhe gehabt. Das ganze Loot-Ward-Grind System ist nur eine einzige große Hinhalte-Taktik um die Leute beschäftigt zu halten bis sie ordentlichen RvR Endgame Content haben.
Für mich ist diese Quasi-Instanzierung der Festungen ein herber Rückschlag. Ich frage mich, ob sie jemals in der Alpha oder Beta nen Stresstest gemacht haben. Stellen dreissig Server auf (rechnen also mit massig Spielern) und der Code schafft nichtmal 100 vs 100. Passt alles irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

Twibble schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob sie jemals in der Alpha oder Beta nen Stresstest gemacht haben. Stellen dreissig Server auf (rechnen also mit massig Spielern) und der Code schafft nichtmal 100 vs 100. Passt alles irgendwie nicht zusammen.


Wie Sterntaler jetzt noch einmal im Interview bestätigte, wäre so ein StressTest möglich gewesen, wurde aber nicht gemacht. Die Fehler wären möglicherweise ja nicht aufgetaucht, und somit hätte es dieses Problem trotzdem gegeben.


----------



## Maguerita (12. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Festungskämpfe sind doch jetzt einfacher für die Ordnung. Man kann nicht mehr vor einer Übermacht stehen. Und Keep-Def war eigentlich immer leichter als ein Angriff.



Auf Helmgart hatte ich noch keinen afk bei einem Festungsraid herum stehen sehen und das geringste Level war auch nur 29. Zur näheren Erläuterung: Der Transporter, der einen eigentlich zur Elfenfestung bringen sollte, teleportiert einen direkt ins Kriegslager von Eataine. Dieser Fehler ist schon seit Wochen (und nicht erst seit dem Patch, wie einige wahrscheinlich denken) und wurde unzählige Male gemeldet, nur hat man nicht das Gefühl, dass sich jemand darum kümmert, man wird immer wieder vertröstet.  Also muss man sich erst zur Festung durchkämpfen, da die zurückgebliebenen Gegner versuchen einen abzugefangen. Soviel zur Einfachheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es wundert mich nicht, das die Zerstörung nur dort den Festungsraid probiert und sich nicht den Schwarzfels zurückholen will.

@ Niburu:
Meine Aussage ist ganz persönlich und hat mehrere Hintergründe, die hier aber offtopic sind und nicht reingehören.


----------



## DerTingel (12. Januar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ich bin von dieser Änderung nicht begeistert, um dass mal höflich zu formulieren. Gerade mal 100 Verteidiger in der Festung sind erlaubt. Einer von unserer Gilde, der es dort hin geschafft hatte, hatte mal so grob gezählt. Schön für die Elfenfestung wo der Transporter nicht funktioniert und man im Kriegslager landet und erstmal zur Festung hinkommen muss. Wenn man dann von den angeblichen Vorteil der Verteidiger hört, klingt dass für mich wie Hohn. Zerstörung kriegt das äußere Tor in weniger als 10 Minuten klein und wir stehen doof da. Nee dass macht keinen Spaß mehr, wieso denn überhaupt noch hingehen, wenn man eh nicht mehr reinkommt. In meinen Augen wird doch nur wieder mal die Zerstörung bevorzugt.
> Die sollen diese scheiß Änderung wieder weg machen.
> 
> Und ja mimimi
> ...



ja, gut das auf der destro seite alle teleporter funktionieren. am besten ist ja noch, dass man direkt in den festungsfürstenraum teleportiert wird. 
und 10minuten ham sie bei euch fürs erste tor gebraucht? ham sie nich den destro hintereingang benutzt, mit dem man beide tore umgehen kann? 



Twibble schrieb:


> in BT habe ich bisher in vier goldenen Beuteln aus vier verschiedenen PQs viermal handschuhe gehabt.



das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass aus goldenen beuteln bei den pq in der bt ausschliesslicht die handschuhe droppen. die anderen setteile gibts bei den bossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maguerita schrieb:


> Es wundert mich nicht, das die Zerstörung nur dort den Festungsraid probiert und sich nicht den Schwarzfels zurückholen will.



jo, bei uns versucht order auch immer diese festung einzunehmen. also nicht immer nur die destros so hinstellen, als würden sie jeden kleinen vorteil/bug für sich ausnutzen. im endeffekt werden bugs/features von beiden seiten gleich ausgenutzt. 
danke.

mfg


----------

